# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الأحد 12 يونيو

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يكسب تجربة هلال الأبيض بخماسية



كسب المريخ التجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها مساء اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان أمام هلال الأبيض بخمسة أهداف لهدف سجلها على مدار الشوطين رمضان عجب ثلاثة أهداف وهدف لخالد النعسان ومثله لصبري لاعب الرديف فيما سجل هدف هلال الأبيض مهند الطاهر من ركلة جزاء، وجاءت التجربة ضمن تحضيرات المريخ لمباراتيه أمام أهلي شندي والهلال والمؤجلتين من الدورة الأولى لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز فيما يستعد هلال الأبيض بجدية للقسم الثاني من الدوري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* برهان تية يبدأ مهامه مدرباً للمريخ اعتباراً من الغد




اكتفى الكابتن برهان تية المدير الفني الجديد للمريخ بمتابعة المباراة الودية التي خاضها الأحمر على ملعبه أمام هلال الأبيض من خارج الملعب فيما سيبدأ برهان مهامه رسمياً كمدير فني للفريق اعتباراً من مران غدٍ الأربعاء على أن يعمل الكابتن محسن سيد مدرباً عاماً فيما أمّن مجلس الإدارة على بقاء التونسي مراد السالمي كمدرب للحراس ومواطنه أحمد العابد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جمال سالم يؤكد جاهزيته لقيادة المريخ أمام الآرسنال والهلال 
 
 



أعلن اليوغندي جمال سالم حارس مرمى المريخ جاهزيته لحراسة مرمى المريخ  في مباراتيه الصعبتين أمام أهلي شندي يوم الأربعاء المقبل وأمام الهلال في  العشرين من الشهر الحالي وكتب جمال سالم على صفحته الرسمية على الفيسبوك  تغريدة أعلن فيها جاهزيته للعودة للخرطوم والمشاركة مع المريخ بصورة طبيعية  بعد أن كان انتظم في تدريبات خاصة بيوغندا بعد استبعاده من قائمة المنتخب  اليوغندي مؤخراً، ويتوقع أن يصل جمال سالم الخرطوم خلال الساعات القليلة  القادمة من أجل الانخراط في تدريبات الفريق وقيادته في مباراتي أهلي شندي  والهلال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكتسح هلال الابيض بخماسية وديا


 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
ضمن برنامجه الاعداد لمباراته ضد الاهلي شندي فاز  المريخ على هلال الابيض بخمسة اهداف  مقابل هدف في التجربةالاعدادية التي  جمعتهماء مساء الامس باستاد المريخ احرزها رمضان عجب  ثلاثة اهدف و هدف  للنعسان و اديكو فيما احرز هدف هلال الابيض اللاعب مهند الطاه بعد مباراة  مثيرة وقوية من جانب المريخ لعب للمريخ  المعز محجوب ، صلاح نمر ، أمير  كمال ، مصعب عمر ، احمد ضفر ، علاء الدين يوسف ، ابراهيم جعفر ، ألوك ،  كوفي ( مجدي عبداللطيف ) ، خالد النعسان ( محمد الرشيد )، رمضان عجب .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  المريخ يتوصل لاتفاق مع تراوري ويقنعه بالمواصلة 

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

تفيد متابعات  كفرووتر ان مجلس المريخ توصل لاتفاق مع اللاعب تراوري و اقنعه بالمواصلة  حتى نهاية فترة عقده و عدم ترك المريخ و تفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان اللاعب  ربما كان حاضرا في مباراة القمة المقبلة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مباراة تألق فيها ألوك.. المريخ يطمئن قاعدته ويعبر هلال التبلدي بخماسية .

ديربي سبورت :
قدم محترف المريخ الجنوب سوداني ألوك أكيج مستوى جيدا وتألق مع فريقه امام  هلال الأبيض في المباراة الودية التي انتهت قبل قليل بخماسية للمريخ مقابل  هدف تبادل في إحرازها رمضان عجب هاتريك وهدف لكل من النعسان وصبري الرديف،  الا ان الوك غادر الملعب مصابا بتغيير اضطراري في آخر ربع ساعة من زمن  المباراة مما اثار قلق الجهاز الفني للمريخ في ان تتسبب الاصابة في غيابه  عن استحقاقات فريقه الاربعاء بشندي امام الاهلي والاثنين عشرين يونيو  الجاري في القمة امام الهلال وكان اللاعب ابراهيم جعفر تألق هو الآخر  وتقاسم النجومية مع رمضان عجب صاحب الهاتريك وألوك بالإضافة إلى ان كل  المجموعة قدمت أداءا نال إستحسان الجماهير التي تابعت المباراة ووضح أن  الفريق يمضي بخطى حثيثة نحو الجاهزية لمباراتي أهلي شندي والهلال .الجدير  بالذكر أن برهان تية شاهد المباراة من الخارج وسيستلم مهامه رسميا إبتداءا  من يوم غد الأحد وكان محسن سيد هو من أشرف علي مباراة اليوم وإجرى عددا  كبيرا من التبديلات في اللعب الثاني حيث أشرك كل من مجدي عبداللطيف ، حماد  بكري ، محمد الرشيد ، عاطف واو ، البرنس الصغير ، احمد فرح، وليد بدرالدين ،  بطة الرديف وصبري الرديف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يعين عصام الحاج مساعداً للرئيس لشئون مجلس الشرف 
 
 









قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ على لسان طارق عثمان الطاهر أمين الخزينة  تعيين السيد عصام الحاج سكرتير النادي مساعداً للرئيس لشئون مجلس الشرف حيث  ذكر الفريق طارق في تصريحات إعلامية أنهم بصدد اجراء تعديلات في القطاعات  حيث سيتم تكليف السيد عصام الحاج بتكوين مجلس الشرف مؤكدا صدور قرار بتعيين  الحاج مساعدا للرئيس لشئون مجلس الشرف علي ان يتفرغ الفريق طارق للعمل  التنفيذي وابان ان مجلس الشرف سيتمتع بامتيازات كبيرة في العضوية ودخول  النادي والاستاد وسيكون اعضاء المجلس اصيلين.واستبعد الحاج حدوث اختلاف بين  اعضاء اللجنة الذين وصفهم بالكفاءات مبينا ان الاعضاء الجدد يحملون افكار  مختلفة ومتنوعة ستساعد في ادارة النادي بطريقة مختلفة وتسهم في تنفيذ كل  البرامج والخطط الموضوعة في الفترة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نمور دار جعل تجهز 25 الف مناصر لمباراة المريخ

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
فرغت نمور دار جعل من الاجراءات بمباراة الفريق ضد المريخ في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و تفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان لاهلي سيحصل على دعم 25 الف مناصر في مباراة المريخ و كان الاهلي قد اعلن الطواريء لمباراة الخامس عشر من الشهر لجاري من جل تحقيق لفوز على لمريخ و المحافظة على امله في الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اهلي شندي يفقد الثلاثي المميز امام المريخ 

سيفقد الاهلي شندي جهود الثلاثي المميز بقيادة النيجيري كليتشي الذي لم يعود حتي اللحظة من بلاده الي جانب اتاك لوال واحمد نصر الدين للاصابة .. وكان الفريق واصل اعداده بقوة لمواجهة المريخ في اللقاء المؤجل من الدورة الاولي لمنافسة الدوري الممتاز بشندي المقام الاربعاء القادم.[/b]

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المفوضية تحدد اليوم مصير انتخابات الاتحاد العام 
 
 


  تعقد مفوضية هيئات الشباب والرياضة  الاتحادية اليوم أخطر اجتماع للنظر في طلب الاتحاد العام بعقد جمعيته  العمومية .. والمعلوم ان المفوضية قامت بتكوين لجنة برئاسة حاتم البيلي  للنظر لدراسة طلب الاتحاد العام.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصور.. المريخ السوداني يهزم الهلال الاُبَيِّض بخماسية وديًا

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




فاز  فريق المريخ السوداني، على ضيفه فريق الهلال الاُبَيِّض بنتيجة 5-1،  وديًا، في المباراة التي جرت بين الفريقين مساء السبت باستاد المريخ بمدينة  أم درمان في إطار استعداداتهما للمباريات المتبقية من الدور الأول ببطولة  سوداني للدوري الممتاز.

أحرز أهداف المريخ في الشوط الأول رمضان عجب  هدفين، وقلص مهند الطاهر الفارق للهلال الأبيض من ركلة جزاء، وفي الشوط  الثاني أحرز خالد النعسان الهدف الرابع وختم صبري حسن لاعب الفريق الرديف  الأهداف بالخامس.

وأشرك المريخ عددا من لاعبيه الجدد بينهم المدافع  وليد بدر الدين وأحمد فرح ومحمد الرشيد ولاعب المنتخب الأولمبي إبراهيم  جعفر الذي ظهر بشكل مميز.

بينما شارك مع الهلال الأبيض من لاعبيه  الجدد العاجيين ديكور وشيخ موكورو، وشاهدها من مجلس الإدارة الجديد كل من  نادر إبراهيم مالك والمهندس زروق.

وشهدت المباراة حضور جماهيري كبير على غير العادة في المباريات الوديّة.

وعقب  نهاية المباراة، قال المدرب المساعد بالمريخ محسن سيد، إن التجربة كانت  مفيدة وأن إيجابيات كثيرة ظهرت في أداء المريخ، معتبرًا المباراة إعداد جيد  قبل مباراة الأهلي شندي. 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
 بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
 ذاكرتنا كالاسماك!!!!
  نفس شجر اللبلاب يحاول التسلق مجددا
  لانتعلم من تجاربنا ابدا
 كل يوم تتكرر نفس المشاهد والناس تتفرج !!!
 معقوله لكن نفس الاشكال تتلون مع كل مجلس!!
 شعب كل حكومة !!!
 الاختشوا ماتوا والله
 حسوا علي دمكم حبه
 المريخ مريخ الشعب وليس مريخ حكرا لاسماءكم
 عايزين شنو
 شهره
 ولامال
 ولامنصب
 هربتوا وصفقتوا وطبلتوا اثناء المعاناة!!!
 منكم من صدح بالتمجيد والتكبير مع كل تمديد للجنة السابقة !!
 ها انتم تعودون مجددا متلفحين ثوب الحرباء حتي يعلوا صيتكم !!!
 اتقوا الله في امة المريخ وبلاش بيع الضمائر والذمم من اجل مال او منصب او صوره؟؟؟
 لكن وعدنا لكم ان لم تكفوا ايديكم عن مدرجات المريخ وشعب المريخ وقروبات المريخ سنرفق كل تفاصيلكم مع التغريدة باذن الله
 نعلمكم فردا فردا وشخص شخص
 المريخ سيستقيم عوده بعد بتركم من مجتمعنا !!
 ياشعب كل حكومه وياهتيفة كل مجلس !!
 ترجلوا من تلقاء نفسكم قبل ان ترجلوا بذفه يشهدها الداني والقاصي!!
 اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد
 ادرك تماما ترقبكم كل يوم للتغريدة لقراءة الاحداث
 فترقبوها قريبا لكشف اقنعتكم البالية،،،،
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 نادينا مسبقا ومن خلال التغريدة لخلق وعاء جامع يسمى مجلس جماهير المريخ
 واليوم ننادي بنفس الاقتراح
 حتي تحارب تلك الشخوص وتطلع من مجتمعنا!!
 مجلس الجمهور المريخ يوفر علي المجلس هم المدرجات
 مجلس الجمهور المريخي يكون صوت الجماهير لدى الادارة
 مجلس الجمهور المريخ يكون صوت الادارة في القروبات
 مجلس الجمهور المريخي يساعد علي حل كل الخلافات
 مجلس الجمهور المريخ يكون بمثابة مركز تدريب لكوادر لخدمة الزعيم مستقبلا
 مجلس الجمهور المريخ يوحد الهتاف والمدرجات
 مجلس الجمهور المريخ يكون سندا للفريق في كل البطولات
 مجلس الجمهور المريخي سيكون وحده القادر علي صياغه الخطاب الجماهيري وبتر النشاذ
 مجلس الجمهور المريخ سيكون صمام امان لكل الادارات والمحفذ في المدرجات
 حلمنا مجلس الجمهور المريخي لمحاربة كل شئ شااااااذ
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 ختاما
 الجماهير هي وقود المعركة القادمة
 رضي من رضى واباء من اباء
 الجماهير هي الاستثمار الحقيقي للكيان
 الجماهير لكن تكون فريسة سهلة لشجر البلاب واصحاب المصالح واطفال الانابيب
 قفو مكانكم وتحسسوا تحت اقدامكم
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 ونحن علي المدرج نشجع وندعم ونتفرج
 وسنكون في القروبات بنفس النهج ماعدا الفرجه
 سنتصدى لكل صاحب مصلحة وصاحب كلمة شاذة
 سنرفع لكل صاحب مجهود ودعم القبعات
 وسنحارب كل صاحب كلمة مخالفة
 سنشجع اصحاب المبادرات
 وندعم الكيان بالغتلي والنفيس
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 همسة اخيرة
 عادت جزء من روح الفريق بعد عودة الاطمئنان
 نتمني تواصل الدعم حتى ينهض المارد الاحمر والاسد المريخي
 كانت وعكة مرضية المت بنا
 ولكن نجحنا في تجاوزها
 من ارادوا ان يستمر المرض فتره اطول نبشركم لقد خاب مسعاكم وردت اليكم بضاعتكم وانتقل المرض الي اجسادكم انتم
 ترقبوا المريخ في احلي واجمل حلة
 لن نترنم باهداف او عطاء مباراة ودية واحدة !!!
 لكن سنترنم بعطاء قروباتنا قريبا جدا
 سنترنم بنفرة قروبات المريخ بتاريخ ظ،ظ¨/ظ¦
 بعد ستة ايام من الان
 شكرا لمن استمع لصوت العقل
 شكرا لمن اوصل صوت الرفض
 شكرا لرجال الحارة وقت تندق
 الرسالة وصلت انو القروبات عندها صوت مسموع ،،،،،،
 شفوت القروبات امامنا ستة ايام لنثبت عشقنا للزعيم بنفرة تفوق سابقتها وتنعش خزينة نادينا
 ومن اراد غير ذلك فعليه الترجل واتاحة الفرصة للغير
 شعارنا في القروبات
 سنكون العضو الداعم الاكبر
 كل مشجع سيرتدي ثوب الوالي
 انا وانت والكل سنكون الدرع الاول باذن الله،،،،،
 الوالي لن يكون ابن المريخ البار وحده
 والدقيراب كالو العين
 نص مليار تصب في الخزينة للحلوين،،،،،
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 خارج النص
 اعتزر لجميع مشرفي القروبات علي المغادرة الفجائية
 لم يعجبني الحال ومحن نكرر اخطاءنا بانفسنا
 لذلك ترجلت عن القروبات لفترة قصيرة
 واشكر كل من هاتفني او راسلني
 وباذن الله ساكون كالعهد
 سنحارب كل متطفل
 وكل مقصر
 واي شجره لبلاب سنقتلعها من جزورها
 لكن العتبي حتى ترضوا
 رسالة الي اخواني المشرفين
 انتم تحملون الامانة وانتم مسؤلين امام الله عنها
 لاتخافون ولاترضخون لمطامع ناس اتخذتكم وسيلة للوصول الي مبتغاهم
 كل شخص داعم في قروبك له الحق في ابداء الراي وتوصيل الصوت
 اعطوا الامانة حقها كما ينبغي
 نفرتنا يوم ظ،ظ¨/ظ¦
 للانضمام وتسجيل اسمك في قائمه الشرف
 اسامة حسب الدائم ظ ظ©ظ،ظ¨ظ¢ظ ظ©ظ£ظ§ظ¦
 المك ظ ظ©ظ،ظ¦ظ¦ظ§ظ¨ظ¤ظ¦ظ¢
 بابكر الذاكي ظ ظ©ظ،ظ¨ظ£ظ¨ظ،ظ¨ظ§ظ¤
 الشريف ظ ظ©ظ،ظ¨ظ©ظ¤ظ¥ظ ظ ظ¥
 ودعجيب ظ ظ ظ©ظ¦ظ¥ظ©ظ¤ظ§ظ£ظ¤ظ ظ©
 قروب تحالف المشرفين لدعم الكيان
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 # تغريدة طبية
 اخي الصائم
 ابتعد عن الاكل المالح او اي طعام يحتوي علي املاح اثناء السحور
 لان الاملاح تعمل علي فقدان الماء اثناء عمل الكلى لتصفية الدم
 وربنا ينعم علي الجميع بالصحة والعافية
 •••••••••••••••••••••••••
 # تغريدة مرورية
 وراء كل حادث مخالفة مرورية
 والموبايل يشكل نسبة كبيرة من الحوادث المرورية
 اصل واتصل
 اتصالك مهم لكن حياتك اهم
 لاتسرع فالموت اسرع
 الطريق ملك للجميع فلاتفتكر انه ملكك وحدك وتقعد تشتم في خلق الله،،،
 الصيام يحتاج الي التركيز في الطريق
 قيادتك بامان والتزامك بالتوجيهات المرورية حزام امان لك ولغيرك
 لاتسرع فالموت اسرع،،،،،،،،
 لاتسجل اسمك في قائمة الوفيات بتهور واستعجال وعدم ثبات
 كل السرعة توصلك الي دارك الي السرعة القاتلة،،،،،
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
 التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
 نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية……..
 التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
 نقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
 ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطاءنا في يوم من الايام،،،،،،،،
 ====================

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
أمي…… أرثيك أم أرثي نفسي

* يقول الله تعالى في محكم تنزيله (وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا) صدق الله العلي العظيم.
* أمي، لم أجد وأنا يغشاني الألم ويعتصرني الحزن، أبلغ وأطهر وأكرم من قوله تعالى ترفقا بك، وإحسانا إليك.. نعم يا أمي، لقد قضى الله من فوق سبع طباقا، وكان حقا علينا أن نؤتيك حقك إحسانا، وليس بعد أمر الله أمر، فيا لها من كرامة، وأكرم به من أمر.
* عشرة أيام مرت هي الدهر يا أمي.. كئيبةً وثقيلة.. حزينةً ومريرة.. فمنذ أن فاضت روحك الطاهرة إلى بارئها وأنا ألملم جراحي في هذه الدنيا الفانية.. وأنسج من ذكراك إشراقه نور.. وألتمس من حولي لمساتك الحانية..
* وأصبحتُ يا أمي أحسدُ وأغبطُ كلَ من له أم تحضنه وتدعو له، وتمسح عنه ما علق به من هموم الدنيا، وكدر الحياة بيديها الطاهرتين.. وتشرفه بفسحة من مكان تحت موطئ قدميها الزكيتين.. فهو حتماً أسعدُ مني، وهو حتماً أهنأُ مني، ويحصدُ الثواب أكثر مني.
* نعم يا أمي.. أحسده وأغبطه.. وألوم نفسي على كل لحظة شغلت نفسي فيها عنك، وأفنيتها دون تقبيل محياك، فكم أنا حزين على نفسي بعدك يا أمي.. وكم أنا مشتاق إليك يا أمي.. وكم كم يا ترى سأعيش لأنسى ما وهبك الرحمن عطفا عليّ، وحنانا وسكنا كنت أجده حتى في ناظريك.. وهل تراني سأنسى شقاوتي وأنا بالمهد طفل كنت قد مارستها عليك??
* وهل تراني سأنسى تلك النظرة الوادعة المستبشرة والموت يخطفك رويداً رويداً حتى أسلمت له تلك الروح المطمئنة وأنتي بين يدي??
* يسألني أحفادي ما معنى أمي؟ ولماذا أبكيك? وأين ذهبت بعد موتك؟ فكيف أجيبهم يا أمي ومعنى أمي هو أنت، وهو حنانك حين تصبحين، وحضنك الدافئ حين تمسين.. وهو الرحمة التي أودعها الله فيك لتكوني أمي.. فطوبى لك ولكل الأمهات.. يا من جعل الله تحت أقدامكن النعيم والجنات..
* فالحمد لله يا أمي الذي عوضنا بفقدك دعوة صالحة مستجابة بإذنه تعالى إلى يوم الدين، ندعوه بها جل ثناؤه لك ليتغمدك بواسع رحمته، وليغفر لك ويمسح خطاياك وينقها كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس.
* وجعلك الله يا أمي من الطاهرين المباركين، وأنزلك مقاعد النبيين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا.. أنت وجميع أمهات المسلمين، والحمد لله رب العالمين..
2
* يمين الله مهما حاولت واجتهدت في أن اصيغ أجمل وأرق عبارات الشكر والثناء للإخوة الزملاء والأحباب والأصحاب والجيران والأهل والرياضيين كافة بمختلف ألوانهم وميولهم وانتماءاتهم وطوائفهم ، لن اوفيهم حقهم، فقد كانت لوقفتهم معي طوال أيام العزاء الأثر العظيم في تخفيف وقع المصاب على نفوسنا ، فلهم الشكر اداريين ومدربين وحكاما ولاعبين واعلاميين وصحفيين وقروبات ومنتديات الكترونية ومشجعين، ولكل من اتصل هاتفياً أو عن طريق الفيس أو الوات ساب، فرداً فرداً ، سائلاً الله ألا يريهم مكروهاً في عزيز لديهم.. وأن يجعل البركة فيهم وفينا وفي أمة محمد إلى يوم الدين … آمين يا رب العالمين..
شكراً لجنة ونسي.. ومرحب لجنة الوالي
* قبل أن نرحب بعودة الأسطورة جمال الوالي إلى رئاسة نادي المريخ، وبرفاقه الغر الميامين في لجنة التسيير التي تم تعيينها مؤخراً، لابد أن نحيي لجنة التسيير السابقة على ما قدمته من جهود محترمة في فترتها القصيرة الماضية، ونقف تعظيم سلام وتجلة واحتراما لأعضائها فرداً فرداً، تقديراً لتضحياتهم الجسام، وتفانيهم في خدمة الزعيم رغم المتاريس والعراقيل التي كانت توضع في طريقهم، وليت لجنة التسيير الجديدة تبدأ برامج عملها بتكريمها __ اي اللجنة السابقة __ في مهرجان كبير يقام في القلعة الحمراء في أقرب فرصة ممكنة، أو حتى بين شوطي أول مباراة دورية حتى تؤكد على قيمة الوفاء لمن اجزل العطاء التي ظل المريخ يتميز بها منذ نشأته..
* أما اللجنة الجديدة فالحق يقال هي حكومة يمكن ان تدير شؤون البلاد كلها، فضلا عن شؤون نادي المريخ العظيم.. إذ أنها اشتملت على 27 شخصية عملاقة عريقة تليدة.. الشخصية تهز الشخصية وتنطح بلد، ولعلها فرصة لأهنيء أخي وزميلي الحبيب مزمل ابو القاسم على اختياره ضمن كادر اللجنة، وهو بالتأكيد اختيار صادف أهله، وفيه تقدير وتشريف لنا في الإعلام الأحمر ما بعده تشريف..
* أعود واجدد الترحيب باللجنة الجديدة، وبعودة الأخ العزيز جمال إلى دفة الحكم، ولعله اقتنع تماماً بأنه لم يعد ملكاً لنفسه حتى يستقيل أو يبتعد عن الرئاسة بكيفه، ولعله اقتنع كذلك بأن جماهير المريخ عندما ابتدعت ذلك الهتاف الشهير (الوالي الوالي رئيس طوالي)، لم تبتدعه من فراغ، إنما من قناعة أنشأتها في نفوسها الإنجازات التي حققها للفريق، والإخلاص الذي خدم به فريقها في كثير من الدورات، والسخاء الذي تميز به طوال ال 13 عاما التي حكم فيها ناديها العظيم.
* ختاماً إخوتي القراء .. لعلكم اقتنعتم تماماً بعد تعيين لجنة الوالي الجديدة، بأن هذا المريخ عمل صالح بحق وحقيقة ، وأنه مهما أحاطت به المشاكل والخطوب من كل جانب، وظننا أن علاجها من رابع المستحيلات، وأنه هاو إلى درك سحيق لا محالة، مد لنا لسانه، وحلّق من تحت الرماد، وعاد أقوى وأصلب وأمتن..
* وآه آه …
* آه لو ما كنت مريخابي.
* وكفى



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير 
 مزمل صانع قرار

* لا أدري لماذا لم يحظ قرار تعيين الصحفي مزمل أبو القاسم ضمن الإطار الإداري لنادي المريخ بأي نوع من الإهتمام والزخم الإعلامي؟.
* أعتقد انه من الأمور النادرة في تأريخ الأندية السودانية – خاصة القمة- ان يتم تكليف صحفي ضمن مجلس الإدارة ورأي أن هذا الأمر كان يتطلب أن يخضع للنقاش والحوار على مستوى الزملاء على الأقل.
* فوجوده مع مجلس الادارة سيمنحه ميزات إضافية خاصة إذا حقق المجلس النجاحات، وأأمل أن لا يفسر ذلك على أنه حسد مني ولكني أري أن الأمر معقد.
* صحيح أن مزملاً متهماً من قبل بأنه يشارك بإستمرار في صناعة القرار المريخي بل أن كثير من الجماهير تنسب له ( الكفوات) والإخفاقات المريخية وترى ان له نصيب الأسد فيها.
* وبقرار التعيين الأخير اصبح مزمل ضمن مجلس ادارة المريخ وصانع للقرار بشكل رسمي في المريخ.
* في السابق وعند كل خروج أفريقي أو نكسة محلية يجرجر فيها الزعيم أذيال الخيبة ويعود خالي الوفاض تتجه الإشارات الى مزمل على إعتبار أنه صاحب النصيب الأكبر في الإخفاق والفشل.
* كثير من الصفقات الفاشلة – محلية واجنبية- كانت تنسب الى مزمل بإعتباره صاحب فكرتها وقائد مفاوضاتها وعندما يسقط المريخ تتجه إليه اصابع الاتهام بأنه ورّط المريخ في مقالب من العيار الثقيل.
* كنت وللأمانة والتأريخ أقول مدافعاً عن مزمل لحظة سماعي لهذه الإتهامات أن الرجل ليس مذنباً أو مخطئاً فإن إشار مثلاً إلى تسجيل أحد (الكوامر) وعمل المجلس وفقاً لرأيه البائس هذا فذلك ليس ذنبه.
* الخطأ لأؤلئك الإداريون الذين يرون ان الرجل لا يعرف الخطأ!.
* ولكن دعونا نتأمل قرار تعيين مزمل ضمن مجلس الادارة المريخي وهل بإنضمامه سيكسب المريخ أم يخسر؟.
* وهل من الأفضل له وللمريخ ان يكون صحفياً بعيداً عن مراكز إتخاذ القرار أم يكون في واجهة الأحداث ومعرضاً للنقد بقبوله الانضمام الى لجنة جمال الوالي المُعيّنة؟.
* ونلفت الى أنه حتى عندما يكون صحفياً فهو ليس بعيداً عن مراكز اتخاذ القرار المريخي كما أسلفنا.
* أولاً: نشير إلى انه لا يوجد ما يمنع دخول الصحفيين الى مجالس ادارات الاندية ولكن ما هو متعارف عليه أن الصحفيين يفضلون ممارسة مهنتهم بعيداً عن مقاعد الادارة والاكتفاء بالدور الرقابي، ونستدرك ونقول: إن اختار غير ذلك فهو وشأنه.
* ثانياً: بوجود مزمل ضمن الاطار الاداري فإنه أصبح أكثر قرباً من الأحداث المريخية بل وصانعها وبالتالي فإنه سيحظى بميزة متابعة الأحداث التي يصنعها بنفسه أو تلك التي يشارك في صناعتها وهذه ميزة له كصحفي تمكنه من الحصول على المعلومات بشكل دقيق وفوري وهو ما لن يتوفر لكل الزملاء وبالتالي للصحف المنافسة لصحيفته الصدى.
* وهنا نسأل: هل يعد ذلك خللاً في ميزان العدالة ومبدأ تكافؤ الفرص؟.
* ونردف: هل تفطّن بقية أعضاء مجلس الادارة الى هذه المسألة أم أنها لا تشغل بالهم بالمرة؟.
* وكيف فاتت عليه هو نفسه، ام أنه ذهب لا يلوي على شئ؟.
* وهل نتوقع أزمة بين الادارة المريخية والاعلام بسبب تعيين مزمل وقربه من الأحداث أم أن اعلام المريخ لا يعرف الاعتراض على مزمل؟. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغة عقرب 
النعمان حسن 
المطلوب شركة لكرة القدم وليس تحويل الاندية لشركات

من برصد ما يدور فى اوساط الهلال والمريخ هذه الايام لابد ان يستوقفه
الجدل عن الاوضاع المالية وعن تحويل هذه الاندية لشركات كما ظل قادة
الناديين يرددون فى الفترة الاخيرة الا ان هذا الجدل يشوبه خلل كبير
يحتاج للتصحيح وعلى وجه السرعة وهذا برجع للكثيرمن المفاهيم المغلوطة
التى تسود الاوساط الرياضية

اولا فقرار تكوين الشركات صادر عن الاتحاد الدولى لكرة لقدم-الفيفا- وهو
ليس الا واحد من اكثر من 24 اتحادا دوليا لم بصدر عنها هذا القرار
وقرار الفيفا لا يسرى الا على منشط كرة القدم وحدها ولان كرة القدم هى
التى تطغى على بقية الاتشطة الرياضية فى السودان بسبب جمهيريتها فان
الاوساط الرياضية لاتعرف غير الفيفا وتعتبر كلما يصدر عنها يحكم
الرياضة الدولية وكل الاتجادات يؤكد هذا ان قرار الفيفا بالغاء منصبى
السكرتير وامين المال وتعيين امين عام ومدير مالى بالمرتب مطروح اليوم
كنص فى مشروع القانون الجديد مع انه خاص فقط بالفيفا ولا يعنى بقية
الاتحادات الدولية واللجنة الاولمبية حيث ان هناك 24 اتحا دا دوليا بل
ولجنة اولمبية لم يقرر ايا منها الغاء منصبى السكرتير وامين المال مما
يعنى ان قرار الفيفا لو ضمن فى القانون يصبح مجحفا ويصادر حق كل
الاتحاحات الدولية التى لم تقرر ذلك بل تنص فى لوائحها عن مسؤلية
السكرتير

ثانيا الاندية ليست اندية كرة قدم فهى اندية رياضية لاكثر من نشاط
رياضىو كرة القدم واحدة فقط منها كما انها اندية ثقلفية اجتماعيىة
وليس وقفا على الرياضة وكرة القدم تحديدا لهذ فان قرار الفيفا معنى به
فقط فريق كرة القدم فى النادىتوليس النادى بمكوناته غير كرة القدم و
الفيفا نفسها لم تتعدى حدودها و تتعدى على حقوق الاخرين فكان قرارها ان
يكون فريق كرة القدم شركة بالنادى دون الاخلال بهوية النادى فى غير كرة
القدم الامر الذى بفرض ان نصحح هذا الخلل فالمعنى تكوين شركة مساهمة او
حتى ملكية خاصة فقط فى فريق كرة القدم دون الاخلال بهوية الاندية
الاخرى وللفيفا مبراربتها بعد ان اصبحت الكرة احترافية استثمارية

اما الجانب الثانى ولا يقل خطورة بل هو المحك الحقيقى الذى استهدفت به
الفيفا تحول حقيقى فى فرق كرة القدم المنضوية تخت الاتحاد الدولى هو
ما يتعلق بالجانب المالى

فلقد اصدرت الفيفا لائحة ترخيص الاندية والتى يعتبر اهم ركائزها الجانب
المالى اولا تحول الفرق لشركات لما يعنيه هذا من ضوابط مالية لان قانون
الشركات ليس كقانون الرياضىة فهو قانون يحكم سيطرته على المال وضلطه
حسابيا

واما الجانب الاكثر اهمية فان الفيفا يحظرلائحة ترخيص الاندية ان
يكون فريق كرة القدم مدينا لاى جهة بمبلغ من المال وهذا ما يستوجب على
فرق كرة القدم وبصفة خاصة الهلال والمريح ان تعيد النظر فى هذه الفوضى
المالية التى يقوم عليها الناديان بعيدا عن اى ضوابط مالية واعتمادها على
مصاادر مالية غير منضبطة حسابيا فى خذينة النادى واوجه صرفه وان يصبح فى
نهاية الامر مديونية على الفريق يؤكد هذا ما يدور اليوم من جدل عن حجم
الديون على الفريقين سواء من تنازل عن دينه او لم يتنازل فهذا وضع
ترفضه الفيفا رفضا تاما خاصة ان تعتمد الاندية على هذا المصادر فى
تمويل نشاط النادى بفوضى مالية فى اوجه صرفها وفى نهاية الامر مديونيات
ضخمة لا تحكمها اى ضوابط حسابية فالفيفا بما اقرته فى لوائح رخصة
الاندية استهدفت به كتابة النهاية لهذه المصادر الملية غير المنضبطة
وهو ما نشهده الان فى الفريقين من مديونيات وعدم انضباط فى مصادر
المال واوجه صرفها وفق حسابات مراجعة قانونا

فالفيفا ترفض رسميا هذا التمويل للاندية وهو ما وضعت له العلاج فى
لائحة ترخيص الاندية والذى يحكم الجانب المالى وفق ضوابط قانونية
بقانون الشركات كما انها ترفض ان يكون النادى مدينا لاى جهة

لهذا فان الحل الجذرى لازمة اندية القمة وخروجها من هذه الفوضى
المالية الخالية من الضوابط لحسابية يكمن فى استيفاء الفريقين الهلال
والمربخ بل وغيرهم للائحة ترخيص الاندية

ولكن المؤسف ان الاتحاد نفسه لم يولى هذا الامر اهميته ولم يتخذ اى
خطوات جادة لتطبيق لائحة ترخيص الاندية وهو ما يجب ان يحظى بالاهتمام
الاول وليس هناك حل غره لتحقيق الاستقرار الادارى و المالى بل والفنى
فى الاندية خاصة ان اللائحة وضعت شروطا خاصة برعاية الناشئين الشباب
والبراعم وكل ما ينعلق بالفنيات

فهل نطمع فى خطوات جادة لتحقيق الاستقرار فى انديتنا وبصفة خاصة
البهلال وة المريخ للخروج من هذه الدائرة المدمرة للكرة السودانية
ولمواكبة القانون الجديد ولائحة ترخيص الاندية



خارج النص

- شكرا الاخ عبدالباقى صدقت االحكاية تحتاج ثورة رياضية شاملة ولكن منو البعملها



- شكرا الاخ عزالدين التنزانى كلامك مقبول ا صلا نحن ما لينا وجود
خارجى ولكن انا نظرت فقط من الناحية القانونية ولكن لو الدولة جادة فى
الاصلاح فليجمد االسودان لفترة اذا كان الهدف ثورة اصلاحية فهذا هو
الاهم ولكن ----

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
عودة جمال..الاستقرار وخبرة الكبار

×قبل سنوات كتبت مقالاً عن القيادة الجماعية، وطالبت خلاله بضرورة جلوس كبار المريخ لكتابة دستور أحمر، حتى يكون مرجعية للإدارات مستقبلاً، وقبل أسبوعين من الآن -أيضاً- كتبت مقالاً تحدثت فيه عن أهمية تواجد الإداريين السابقين اصحاب التجارب، وضرورة مشاركتهم في حل الأزمة التي مرت بالنادي خلال الفترة الماضية، تلك الأزمة التي كانت نتيجة طبيعية للسياسات الإدارية الخاطئة خلال السنوات الأخيرة، بشهادة الرئيس جمال، الذي قال بأنه نجح في جوانب ولم يوفق في أخرى، بحيث أنه بشر يصيب ويخطئ؛ ولو تذكرون أنني قلت بأن الوالي مثله مثل عصام الحاج، ومثله ومثل أهل النهضة نادر مالك ومتوكل، مثله مثل رفاق ونسي معرض للفشل والنجاح؛ وهو الأمر الذي جعلني أٌشيد -وقتها- بخطوة الوفاق بينه وبين نادر مالك وعصام الحاج وآخرين قبل التعين، تلك الخطوة التي وقف ضدها الكثيرين، بسبب كونها تضع المريخ في وضع قابل للانفجار وتفقد المجلس المعُين الانسجام على حد قولهم.

×وقتها كنا ننظر للأمر من جانب آخر، إذ أننا لو اتفقنا أو اختلفنا حول الشخصيات الإدارية الموجودة –حالياً – إلاّ أننا سنتفق على كونها تحمل خبرات كبيرة، ونود لو يتم إنزالها على شكل دستور مكتوب للوصول إلى الاستقرار، فيما يتعلق بطريقة تسيير النادي، عوضاً عن الإرتجال في القرار، فالعمل بالخطط أفضل للمريخ بألف مرة من المواصلة بذات النسق القديم.

×الوالي ذكر للصحف أنه يريد تقديم تجربة جديدة، معية أشخاص جُدد، وكان له ما أراد، حيث تم تعين اللجنة بعد اختياره لكل أفرادها، ذلك عن قناعة.

× ذلك الاختيار حسب رأيي يعُد مغامرة للرئيس جمال، إذ أن المجتمع المريخي جرب الكثير من الطرق والفلسفات الإدارية تحت قيادة الوالي للنادي، ووصل المريخاب إلى قناعة بان الرئيس يعمل معية شخصيات ضعيفة، وهاهو الآن يٌغير من تلك المقولة، ويعود لقيادة النادي بأشخاص يحملون الخبرة المطلوبة، والفكر المتطور والمال الوافر ، كما يتوفر لديهم الطموح والرغبة في تغير أوجه النشاط والاستثمار، بجانب تطوير البيئة الإدارية حول فريق كرة القدم خلال الفترة المقبلة.

×تجارب جمال السابقة كانت تتحدث عن مشاكل كبيرة في قطاع الكرة، ونتمنى أن يتم تجاوز هذه المعضلة، خلال الفترة الجديدة، وذلك يكون بصناعة هيكل متين من اللوائح الانضباطية بفصل الفريق عن رئيس النادي، عكس ما جرى خلال السنوات الماضية، حيث كان للاعبين خط ساخن مع الرئيس مباشرة، في اختزال صريح لجهود الإداريين في القطاع الرياضي؛ ذلك القطاع الذي ترأسه جمال في فترة من الفترات للتقليل من المشكلات، وتجنب الحديث الإعلامي الدائم حوله وحول دائرة الكرة؛ التجارب تحتم على الوالي أن يتجنب السيطرة المباشرة على فريق كرة القدم، وأن يوزع عمل اللجان المساعدة بما يؤكد مقولة القيادة الجماعية بوضع الرجل المناسب في المكان الأنسب، مع عدم التدخل في قراراته مع إحكام اللائحة.

×الوالي متهم صراحة خلال فترات سابقة، بالعمل دون احترافية، ودون شفافية مالية، وتلك الاتهامات وصلت إلى حد أن الاعضاء اللذين يعملون مع الرئيس في مجلس واحد لا يعرفون قيمة التعاقد مع بعض اللاعبين، وقيمة الرواتب التي يتقاضونها، وحتى قيمة التعاقد مع المدربين، وعليه فإننا نريد من جمال إعادة اكتشاف نفسه إن صلح المعنى؛ بتقديم تجربة جديدة كلياً تمحي كل ما علق بالنفوس خلال فتراته السابقة من خلل فني وإداري، بالتالي الحصول على الإجماع على نجاحه (فنياً وإدارياً وكروياً) ومن قبل ذللك كله (الإقناع) خلال فرته الرئاسية الجديد.

في القائم

×لا نريد إدارة جديدة، ولا نريد جمال جديد، بصفحات جديدة.

×بل نريد أن يبدأ الرجل من حيث توقف وعليه العمل على تجاوز السلبيات وتصحيح الأخطاء السابقة على مستوى الاستثمار والعقودات الغير مفهومة على غرار عقد سما ميديا الذي عرض الأحمر للعقوبات وحجب الدخل عن طابق شاخور.

×نريد من جمال أن يبدأ من (صفر القمة) وليس صفر النهاية.

×وصل المريخ في عهده السابق إلى نصف نهائي الأبطال، وعليه فإن البدء من تلك المحطة(صفر القمة)، أفضل لنا من العودة من التمهيدي (صفر البداية) وعلى ذلك قس.

×جمال نجح في بناء فريق كرة القدم، وأوصله إلى نصف نهائي الأبطال في مرة، ونهائي الكونفدرالية في مثلها ، ونهائي سيكافا، إضافة إلى التتويج بها.

× بجانب الوصول إلى نصف نهائي الكونفدالية، ودور المجموعتين في مناسبتين.
× لكن هل نجح الرجل في المحافظة على ذلك الإرث المميز؟!

×لم ينجح الوالي في المحافظة على تلك النجاحات لعدة أسباب من بينها الاستعجال والتعرية الفنية وتغير المدربين الناجحين.

×الانصياع للعاصفة الجماهيرية العاطفية، التي تطالب برأس المدرب واللاعبين عقب كل إخفاق، هو السبب الذي جعل الفريق عرضة للتغيرات في البنية الأساسية.

×يحمد للرئيس أنه يحاول تحقق رغبة الجماهير دائماً ولكن هل الجمهور دائماً على حق، نحن نتحدث عن هياج الجمهور عند النكبات وعدم تمسك الإدارة بالقرار الأنسب والتخلص من المدربين ومن خلف ذلك هدم البناء والعودة للبداية.

×عليه فإن النجاح يمر بدراسة هذه السوابق والعمل على الاستقرار فنياً مثلما تعمل اللجنة الجديدة على الاستقرار الإداري والاستثمار.

×نسأل الله أن يوفق اللجنة بقيادة جمال في إعلاء شأن المريخ وتحقيق الاستقرار والتطور.

شبك خارجي

# إذا عرفنا كيف فشلنا .. نفهم كيف ننجح.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية :

* روسيا تخطف نقطة من موقعة إنجلترا في الزفير الأخير
* بيل يقود ويلز للفوز على سلوفاكيا في أمم أوروبا
* سويسرا تنتزع الفوز أمام ألبانيا في المونديال الأوروبي
* أمريكا تبدد حلم باراجواي وتتأهل لدور الثمانية
* كوستاريكا تودع كوبا أميركا بفوز معنوي على كولومبيا
* الإصابة تهدد الأرجنتين بخسارة جهود دي ماريا
* ريال مدريد يفكر في دفع الشرط الجزائي لمدافع الأورجوياني خيمينيز
* مورينيو يتمسك بدارميان مدافع مانشستر يونايتد ويرفض رحيله
* صحافة الأرجنتين: ميسي رد عمليًا على انتقادات مارادونا
* ماسكيرانو يفتح الباب أمام مفاوضات يوفنتوس
* السويد تغلق تدريباتها أمام الإعلام قبل مباراة أيرلندا
* كروس: لا أشعر بالتوتر قبل مواجهة أوكرانيا
* إيفرا يهاجم صافرات الاستهجان ضد جيرو
* نيوزيلندا تتأهل لكأس القارات عبر ركلات الترجيح
* إصابة هازارد خلال تدريبات بلجيكا 
* جاريث بيل: لدينا أسباب التفوق على إنجلترا
* وكيل أعمال بلان ينفي وجود أي اتصالات بين باريس سان وموكله لتجديد عقده
* مدرب تركيا: توران جاهز لمواجهة كرواتيا
* مدرب ألبانيا: الفوز على فرنسا ليس مستحيلًا
* روني يلهب حماس زملائه: يمكننا الفوز باليورو
* صراع إنجليزي إيطالي على ضم مخيتريان نجم بوروسيا دورتموند
* بيدرو : قضية دي خيا لن تزعزع استقرارنا
* نوليتو يتبرع بقميصه لإنقاذ نادي ركرياتيفو الإسباني من الديون
* مدرب سويسرا : كنا بحاجة للظهور بشكل أفضل أمام ألبانيا
* مدرب منتخب ألبانيا فخور بفريقه رغم الهزيمة من سويسرا
* مهاجم أيرلندا الشمالية جاهز لمواجهة بولندا في بطولة أوروبا
* ثقة وتفاؤل بين لاعبي كرواتيا قبل مواجهة تركيا باليورو
* جيرو يرد على منتقديه: أرقامي تتحدث عن نفسها
* 4 أندية تحاول خطف كانتي وليستر يقوم بمحاولة أخيرة
* روني: إنجلترا تستحق أكثر من نقطة 
* هودجسون: التعادل مع روسيا بطعم الخسارة
* الجيش يهزم وجدة ويعزز آماله في كأس العرش المغربي
* اعتزال توفيق عبد الرازق لاعب الوحدة الإماراتي

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ بطولة أمم أوروبا - المجموعات:

* تركيا (-- : --) كرواتيا الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 1

* بولندا (-- : --) إيرلندا الشمالية الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 1

* ألمانيا (-- : --) أوكرانيا الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 1

..................................................  .................

â—„ بطولة كوبا أمريكا - المجموعات:

* الإكوادور (-- : --) هايتي الساعة: 01:30 .. القناة: beIN MAX 2

* البرازيل (-- : --) بيرو الساعة: 03:30 .. القناة: beIN MAX 2

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ بطولة أمم أوروبا - المجموعات:

* ألبانيا (0 : 1) سويسرا
* ويلز (2 : 1) سلوفاكيا
* إنجلترا (1 : 1) روسيا

..................................................  .................

â—„ بطولة كوبا أمريكا - المجموعات:

* الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (1 : 0) باراجواي
* كولومبيا (2 : 3) كوستاريكا

..................................................  .................

â—„ الدوري المصري الممتاز : الاسبوع 31 :

*اتحاد الشرطة (2 : 3) الزمالك

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قرارات خطيرة للكاردينال


تفيد المتابعات ان د. أشرف الكاردينال رئيس نادي الهلال يتأهب لاصدار قرارات خطيرة خلال الفترة القادمة وذلك عقب انخراطه في اجتماعات متواصلة لمناقشة العديد من القضايا المتعلقة بالشأن الهلالي والاحداث الهامة التي جرت في الفترة الماضية .. وسيستمع الكاردينال الي تنوير شامل من جميع الاعضاء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الفريق طارق:المريخ لن يمر بازمة مالية على الإطلاق

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد الرئيس وامين المال بنادي المريخ ، إن تكوين لجنة التسييرالجديدة جاء بشكل مختلف عن كل الفترات السابقة وان الفكرة هي تكوين مجلس مهام يسعي لاحداث تغيير ويضع المريخ في الاتجاه الصحيح ويدير النادي بفكراحترافي مختلف مبينا ان اللجنة ضمت اعضاء اصحاب خبرة تساعدهم في انجاز كل المهام الموكلة اليهم مشيرًا إلى أن تكوين القطاعات وتوزيعها جاء بصورة مختلفة حيث يضم كل قطاع مابين ثلاثة الي اربعة اشخاص لادارة القطاع في شكل مجلس ادارة مستقل بفكر جديد واضاف( سنديرالمريخ بشكل مختلف وبفهم احترافي)
وحول عمل اللجنة في الايام القادمة قال الفريق طارق انهم بصدد اجراء تعديلات في القطاعات حيث سيتم تكليف السيد عصام الحاج بتكوين مجلس الشرف مؤكدا صدور قرار بتعيين الحاج مساعدا للرئيس لشئون مجلس الشرف علي ان يتفرغ الفريق طارق للعمل التنفيذي وابان ان مجلس الشرف سيتمتع بامتيازات كبيرة في العضوية ودخول النادي والاستاد وسيكون اعضاء المجلس اصيلين.واستبعد الحاج حدوث اختلاف بين اعضاء اللجنة الذين وصفهم بالكفاءات مبينا ان الاعضاء الجدد يحملون افكار مختلفة ومتنوعة ستساعد في ادارة النادي بطريقة مختلفة وتسهم في تنفيذ كل البرامج والخطط الموضوعة في الفترة القادمة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاجانب يمقلبون المريخ في الحضور للخرطوم

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 مقلب اجانب المريخ اوكرا و جمال سالم و جابسون سالمون المريخ في الحضور للخرطوم للمرة الثالثة على التوالي و كان متوقع وصول الثلاثي للخرطوم فجر اليوم لكن فشلوا في الحضور للخرطوم وهو ما يصعب من امر مشاركتهم في مباراة النمور بسبب توقفهم عن الملعب مع زملائهم مما يعمق من ازمة المريخ في مباراة شندي و التي يفقد المريخ فيه افضل لاعبيه الاجانب والمحليين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجوم الهلال يحصلون على اكبر حافز في تاريخ الاندية السودانية
للفوز على المريخ و الوطني

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 علمت كفرووتر ان رئيس نادي الهلال اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال قد رصد حافزا ماليا ضخما بالدولار للاعبي الهلال للفوز في مباراتي الفريق ضد الخرطوم الوطني و المريخ في قمة الممتاز ووصف الحافز حسب مصادر كفرووتر انه اكبر حافز في تاريخ اندية السودان في المباريات المحلية وحصل كردنة على وعد نجوم الهلال باكتساح الخرطوم و المريخ و الانفراد بصدارة الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ ينتظم في معسكر مقفول اليوم.



 قرر الجهاز الفني للمريخ  بقيادة الكابتن برهان تية المدير الفني الجديد انتظام الفريق في معسكر  مقفول مساء اليوم الأحد عقب المران الذي سيؤديه على ملعبه بامدرمان تأهباً  لمواجهة أهلي شندي يوم الأربعاء المقبل في بطولة الدوري الممتاز حيث تقرر  أن ينتظم جميع اللاعبين في المران تأهباً للمغادرة إلى شندي يوم الثلاثاء  المقبل على أن يعود الفريق للخرطوم عقب المباراة مباشرة ليستعد بعد ذلك  للقاء الهلال في العشرين من الشهر الجاري في ختام الدورة الأولى لمسابقة  الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
 معاوية الجاك
الحقوا فطومة.. ادوها اجازة خلوها ترتاح شوية.. 

الهلالاب اصبحوا ينتهجون نوعا غريبا من الكتابة بعد ان ارهقتهم عودة الاخ جمال الوالى للمريخ
فجأة وبلا مقدمات انتبهت فطومة للمجارى فى العاصمة وللمهمشين فى اطراف المدينة ونصحت والى الخرطوم ان ظروف البلاد لاتحتمل تصرفاته
استنكرت عدم دعم الهلال ومساعدة الكاردينال وحل ديونه .. طيب ما قلتو قروشكم هبطرش وزكاتكم فى تلاتة دول بس 136 مليار
ونلفت نظر فطومة ان الحكومة دعمت الهلال بسخاء ايام لجنة الحاج عطا المنان بل بنت له مقصورة عام 1992
دعمتكم الحكومة لحدى تعبت وخذلتوها وما بيضتوا وشها يا فطومة يا اختى ولا بطولة واحدة ما جبتوها ليها
قبل 24 ساعة ذكرتم ان كردنه لايحتاج للدعم والان تجوا تتباكوا وتكوسوا اليدفع ليكم؟
مش قلتى ممكن تدعموا المريخ بميتين مليار؟ خلوها معاكم يا اختى وحلوا بيها مشاكلكم وخلوا الجوطة
واضح انكم محتاجين ليها اكتر مننا
ولماذا يدعم الفريق عبد الرحيم وانتم تكررون كل يوم عدم حاجتكم للدعم؟
ن قبل حول الفريق عبد الرخمن سر الختم والى الجزيرة يومها كل امكانيات الولاية للهلال
المريخ نادى ريادى وله تاثير على الحياة العامة فى السودان والحكومات تعرف واجبها وتعمل وفقا له
دوما الاهتمام بالكبار يا فطومة
المريخ كبير وعظيم وسيد بلد بحق وحقيقة ويستحق التكريم من كل السودانيين
ويكفى ان افريقيا قاطبة تعرف المريخ قبل الجميع
سجلات الشرف فى الكاف لا تعرف غير المريخ الذى حفر اسمه فيه باحرف من نور
ننصح فطومة اخذ اجازة عشان ما يبقوا عليها اتنين رجوع الوالى ورمضان
توقيعات متفرقة
سنندفع  مع المجلس الجديد داعمين مساندين رغم راينا السابق فى تشكيل لجنة تسيير  خلفا للجنة ونسى لكنها الان امر واقع والمريخ يحتاج جميع ابنائه
المجلس مطالب بحل مشاكل اللاعبين فورا ليسود الاستقرار جنبات النادى
الجمهور مطالب بالتشجيع والدعم المستر
على الجميع الترفع عن الزعل والاتجاه لخدمة المريخ كل من موقعه
المريخ عانى كثيرا فى الماضى ويحتاج الان لتكاتف الجميع
نتمنى ان يتولى المجلس الاسراع فى حل اى مشكلة مالية للاعبين خاصة نجوم التسجيلات الجدد
ياناطقة رمضان لسه فى بدايتو .. يادوب ليهو اسبوع
يارشا الحقوا فطومة ادوها اجازة خلوها ترتاح شوية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لاعبو المريخ يدخلون في وساطات لاعادة تراوري



قدم عدد من لاعبي المريخ اقتراحا للجنة التسيير الجديدة والجهاز الفني لإعادة المالي تراوري والعمل عي حل مشاكله للانضمام لاعداد الفريق والمشاركة في المباريات القادمة خاصة المواجهة المرتقبة امام الهلال في الممتاز .. ووجدت الفكرو ترحيبا كبيرا من الكابتن محسن سيد المدرب العام للفريق .. وتفيد المتابعات ان هناك عدة اتصالات تم اجراؤها بالمالي تراوري من اجل العودة للمريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة★★
★★امير عوض★★
★هضربة زرقاء★

★بعنتريات عمرها لم تقتل ذبابة.. هاج الإعلام الأزرق و ماج لاطما في كل الإتجاهات..
★هيجان و ولولة لم يسلم منها النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية و لا والي الخرطوم و لا حتي الوزير الولائي للرياضة..
★لا منطق يحرك هذه الهجمة سوي الحقد الأعمي لمن كان يحلم بتدمير المريخ و ضعضعة كيانة في الحضيض..
★تحركت عضلاتهم لأنهم لا يريدون الخير للمريخ و لا يطيقون رؤيته قويا مهابا..
★لهذا وقفوا مع لجنة التدمير ليس حبا فيها و لكن لأنها تحقق أمانيهم و تسعي (بخرمجتها) لبلوغ غاياتهم دون أن تدري..
★و تساقطت دموعهم (الكاذبة) مدادا مهروقا حول وأد الديمقراطية المفتري عليها.. رغبة في إبعاد هاجسهم الأول و مقلق منامهم الوالي الغالي..
★و من أجل إبعاد المحبوب طفقوا يرعدون و يهرفون بالمطالبة بالشرعية تارة و (تحريش) المخالفين باللجؤ للفيفا تارة أخري..
★و الآن.. بعد أن حصحص الحق.. تحول هجومهم لينتاش والي الخرطوم و كل من سعي في تخليص المريخ من حالة الدمار التي كان يرزح فيها..
★و يبقي غثاء كلماتهم ككلام (الطير في الباقير).. بلا معني و بلا مضمون.. فهو لن يغير من حقيقة تولي الوالي و زمرته أمر المريخ سعيا للمضي قدما في درب الغايات السامية..
★و ها نحن نجلس اليوم (خالفين رجل علي رجل) مستمتعين بالبكائيات الزرقاء و الهرطقات التي تبثها أقلامهم الملكومة يوميا..
★عليكم بالليمون.. الوجع راقد.
★نبضات أخيرة★
★مباراة القمة القادمة لعلها ستشهد هروب الكاردينال الأخير من المشهد الأزرق..
★الجميع يعلم بأن حالة الكاردينال المالية وصلت لأدني مستوياتها بسبب الصرف المهول علي المواسير التي يزخر بها الكشف الأزرق..
★القوة المالية الضاربة.. أصبحت فعلا (ضاربة) بنهاية مدة صلاحيتها..
★من صاموا علي تسجيل المحترفين و أفطروا ببصلة (عمو سادومبا) مؤهلين لنيل هزيمة تسير بذكرها الركبان..
★كما أن التسجيلات القادمة ستشهد فصلا مثيرا آخر من مسرحية (الهمبتة الحمراء)..
★التجهيزات عبر الوديات للإستحقاقات القادمة هو خير زاد و معين لتعويض الإعداد الضعيف للفريق..
★بوجود عبد الصمد و محمد موسي حول الفريق لا خوف علي المريخ بعد الآن..
★علي الإدارة إيلاء الملفات القانونية المعلقة ما تستحق من إهتمام..
★المشاركة في النفرة القادمة واجب علي كل مريخي أصيل.
★نبضة أخيرة★
موتوا بغيظكم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل
جيش جرار يحكم المريخ!!!


[لم يكن أحد يتوقع أن الزيارات التي قام بها نفر من أهل المريخ لمنزل “جمال الوالي” لإقناعه بالعودة رئيساً للنادي عبر لجنة تسيير، كان الغرض منها أن يحظى هؤلاء بدخول المجلس !!
[جميع من زاروا “الوالي” بمنزله أصبحوا ضمن التشكيلة الجديدة للجنة التسيير وبكل تأكيد “إذا عرف السبب بطل العجب”!!
[لا أدري على أي قانون أو لائحة استند الوزير “اليسع ” وهو يعتمد قائمة “الوالي” التي فاقت العدد الذي نص عليه القانون!!!
[السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه لماذا منح الوزير “الوالي” حق اختيار عضوية اللجنة فيما لم يمنح “ونسي” هذا الحق؟!
[لماذا تراجع الوزير عن موقفه بعدم تعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة وما هي الأسباب التي دفعته لاعتماد هذه القائمة التي تفوق العدد الذي نص عليه القانون ما بين (9ـ 15) ؟!
[لماذا لم يجتمع الوزير بـ”ونسي” قبيل إعلان لجنته ليتشاور معه بشأن الأسماء التي يرغب أن تكون إلى جانبه في لجنة التسيير؟!
[بربكم انظروا لحال المريخ بعد إعلان لجنة تسيير “الوالي” لتروا مدى الظلم الذي تعرضت له لجنة “ونسي” لأن “النفرة” التي جمعت(3) مليارات من أول اجتماع بمنزل “الوالي” تشير بوضوح لمدى الحرب التي تعرض لها هؤلاء “الرجال” لأن المواقف لا تتجزأ وأن حب المريخ يجب إلا يكون مرتبطاً بمناصب!!
[لماذا أحجم أعضاء اللجنة الجديدة عن تقديم يد العون للجنة ونسي في ظل الظروف المالية التي كادت أن تقضي على مستقبل الأحمر ولماذا هم يدفعونها حينما جلس الوالي على كرسي الرئاسة؟!
[غادر “ونسي” بعد أن نجح البعض في تشويه صورته وتصويره بالفاشل ولعنات الجمهور تلاحقه رغم أن ما قدمه ليس بالشيء القليل.
[طالبنا باحترام من يتبوأ مقعد الرئاسة ليجيء الرد علينا بتشويه صورة “ونسي” أكثر فأكثر لكننا لن نفعل كما فعلوا وسندعم “الوالي” لأنه صار الرئيس لكننا نرى أن العدد الكبير من العضوية لن يساعد الفريق في الاستقرار.
[ نتوقع أن تتفجر الخلافات بين الأعضاء لتعود “ريمة” لـ”قيمها”.
[جيش جرار يحكم المريخ!!!
[اللهم ببركة رمضان ادعم الاستقرار بمريخ أم درمان.
[تصومون وتفطرون على خير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمد السيد مضوي لـ(الصدى):    
عودة الوالي أعادت الثقة لكل منسوبي الأحمر ورفعت معنويات اللاعبين
المجلس راغب في عودة تراوري.. وبرهان ومحسن سيعيدان المريخ لمنصات التتويج

 التيجاني محمد أحمد

أبدى حمد السيد مضوي عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عن سعادته باختياره ضمن لجنة التسيير الجديدة بالنادي لافتاً إلى أن العودة هذه المرة ستكون مختلفة عن المرات السابقة وأضاف: ستكون لدينا أهداف أمام أعيننا سنعمل على إنجازها وسنسعى جادين من أجل إسعاد جمهور المريخ الوفي الذي يعتبر سر الروح في فريق الكرة في أعقاب التفاف الجمهور والروابط والمجموعات والقروبات وتلاحمها مع المجلس هي التي تقود الفريق إلى بر الأمان وتابع حمد السيد: بدأنا العمل مباشرة على استقرار الفريق وتهيئة اللاعبين واستقرار القطاع الرياضي وحرصنا على حل كل المشاكل تدريجياً، وأفاد حمد السيد أنهم جلسوا مع اللاعبين وناقشوا معهم كافة المشاكل التي بدأت واضحة بالنسبة لهم في المجلس وبدأوا في حلها، وذكر حمد السيد أنه وبعد عودة عبد الصمد سيتم تعيين مدير كرة للفريق في أقرب وقت.

 كشف حمد السيد مضوي أنه أجرى اتصالاً براجي عبد العاطي قائد الفريق المتواجد بالخارج للعلاج وقال إنه بخير وسيقابل الطبيب اليوم لتحديد موعد عودته للملاعب مبيناً أن راجي وعقب مقابلة الطبيب والاطمئنان على سلامته سيعود مباشرة للسودان للانخراط في تدريبات الفريق بالخرطوم، وطمأن حمد السيد الجماهير على جاهزية الثنائي بكري المدينة وعلي جعفر مبيناً أنهما انخرطا في تحضيرات الفريق وسيكونان في قمة الجاهزية للمشاركة في مباراتي أهلي شندي والهلال.

شرعنا في إجراءات عودة الأجانب

mohtarifeenأوضح حمد السيد أنهم تواصلوا مع الثلاثي الأجنبي جمال سالم واوغستين اوكراه وجايسون سالموا وشرعوا في إجراءات عودتهم للخرطوم في أقرب وقت ممكن متوقعاً أن يلتحقوا بالفريق خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة، وكشف حمد السيد أن نجوم الفريق سينخرطوم في معسكر مقفول بفندق ابشر عقب مران اليوم استعداداً لمباراة أهلي شندي والتي سيحرصون على تحضير الفريق بشكل مثالي لها حتى يتمكن من تحقيق الانتصار على الآرسنال والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث للخرطوم ومن ثم بعد ذلك سيفتحون ملف مباراة القمة أمام الهلال لافتاً إلى أن مباراة أهلي شندي مهمة وتحتاج تركيز كبير ولمجهود الجميع خاصة من الروابط والمجموعات المريخية حتى تكون كل جماهير المريخ خلف الفريق في لقاء الأربعاء المقبل بشندي وحتى يتمكن الأحمر من إنجاز المهمة على أكمل وجه والعودة بالنقاط كاملة للخرطوم.

عودة تراوري

أفصح حمد السيد مضوي عن رغبة المجلس في الاتصال بالمالي تراوري وإقناعه بالعودة مجدداً للخرطوم ومواصلة مشواره مع الأحمر حتى انتهاء عقده مع الفريق في التسجيلات الشتوية المقبلة، ولفت حمد السيد إلى أن المرحلة المقبلة تتطلب تواجد كل اللاعبين حتى يكون الفريق في قمة الجاهزية لتحقيق الانتصار في مباراتيه أمام أهلي شندي والهلال حتى يستعيد الفريق الصدارة بنهاية القسم الأول من الدوري، وكشف حمد السيد أنهم حرصوا على الاجتماع مع اللاعبين وطالبوهم بضرورة التركيز في المرحلة المقبلة مبيناً أنهم شعروا بحالة ارتياح لدى اللاعبين بعودة الدكتور جمال الوالي خاصة وأن علاقة الرئيس مع اللاعبين مميزة للغاية والكل أبدى تفاؤلاً كبيراً بعودته.

أكملنا الاتفاق مع برهان

برهان تية4أوضح حمد السيد أنهم كلفوا الكابتن برهان تية ليعمل مديراً فنياً للفريق برفقة محسن سيد المدرب العام مبيناً أن برهان سيبدأ مهامه رسمياً ابتداءً من مران اليوم مشيراً إلى أن المجلس حرص على أن يعمل برهان ومحسن مجدداً في المريخ بعد أن حققا إنجازات مقدرة في فترتهما السابقة في الجهاز الفني للأحمر لافتاً إلى أن برهان مدرب خبير بالممتاز وصاحب بصمات وعمل كبير لذلك تم تكليفه بالمهمة، وكشف حمد السيد أن المجلس أمّن على بقاء الدكتور أحمد العابد ومدرب الحراس مراد السالمي في الجهاز الفني للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.

عودة الوالي أعادت الثقة للاعبين

أكد حمد السيد مضوي أن عودة الوالي من جديد لرئاسة النادي أعادت الثقة لدى اللاعبين والجماهير وجعلتهم أكثر حماساً وثقة لافتاً إلى أنهم لمسوا خلال اليومين الماضيين من جمهور المريخ ما يبعث على الطُمأنينة والفخر والإحساس بالزهو وأضاف حمد السيد: الجمهور كذلك ينتظر الروح الجديدة على أحر من الجمر بالمشاركة ومقاسمة الإدارة الصرف على الفريق مطالباً الجماهير بمواصلة الدعم والإسهام مع مجلس الإدارة في قيادة السفينة إلى بر الأمان، وكشف حمد السيد أن عودة جمال تتطلب أن يقف كل الجمهور مع المجلس على قلب رجل واحد والا يترك الجميع الصرف على رجل واحد، وأشاد حمد السيد كذلك بقروبات المريخ على الواتساب والفيس بوك وقال: ما وجدناه من القروبات على الواتساب وتدافعها للدعم والنفرة يبشر بالخير مبيناً أن كل الجماهير حريصة على مساعدة المجلس حتى يقود السفينة إلى بر الأمان ولفت إلى أن هذا العمل الكبير من القروبات يبعث الاطمئنان ويعتبر رسالة واضحة في معناها من أعضاء القروبات والذين اختاروا شعار لن تسير وحدك يا مريخ ولن ندع الدكتور جمال الوالي يدفع لوحده لذلك اتمنى أن تواصل القروبات عملها المميز في مساندة المجلس حتى يعمل الجميع من أجل هدف واحد وهو مصلحة الكيان، وناشد حمد السيد في ختام حديثه الإعلام بالالتفاف أكثر حول الكيان مبيناً أن المريخ الآن يحتاج لوقفة صلبة من كل إعلامه لحمايته ومساندته حتى يستعيد المريخ العافية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حراك واسع في قروبات المريخ بعد عودة الوالي    
القروبات تستعد لقيام النفرة الثالثة وتثق في نجاحها

 التيجاني محمد أحمد

تستعد قروبات المريخ على الواتساب والفيسبوك لقيام النفرة الثالثة من أجل دعم الكيان على الصعيد المالي بعد أن حققت النفرتان الأولى والثانية نجاحاً كبيراً وأسهمت القروبات كثيراً في دعم المجلس السابق، وعقب إعلان الوزير لخبر عودة الوالي من جديد لرئاسة النادي بدأت القروبات أكثر حماساً ورغبة وأكثر حركة في لملمة أطرافها من أجل إنجاح النفرة الثالثة التي ستقيمها خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة من أجل الإسهام في دعم الكيان والمجلس الجديد على الصعيد المالي.



أبوشذى: قروب مريخاب احباب (1)

بدينا والمساهمات تتوالى تباعاً، الناس متفاعلة بعد عودة الوالي ومتفائل أنها تنجح والناس عندها حماس كبير ان شاء الله لإنجاح النفرة ولن ندع المريخ يسير وحده.



عامر البطحاني: قروب مريخاب احباب (2)

لم نتوقف أبداً عن دعم المريخ وسنواصل بكل قوة لدعم الكيان، عودة الوالي خبر أسعد الكل وهو أفضل خيار لقيادة النادي.

سنواصل الدعم وسيكون خير استقبال لقائد المسيرة.

رغبتنا في تكاتف أكثر والتفاف حول الكيان ودعم متواصل للمريخ.

بدأنا النفرة منذ وقت مبكر والكل متحمس.

متحمسون لنفرة كبيرة وقوية وعودة الوالي منحتنا روحاً قوية.



محمد عبده: قروب الصفوة دائماً في الميعاد

جاهزون وقروبنا لن يتوقف من أجل خدمة الكيان.

استعداداتنا منذ وقت مبكر وأتوقع عدد قروبات أكثر ومبالغ أكبر.

نسعى في النفرة المقبلة وأن ندعم خزينة النادي.

لدينا قروب مميز ولا يتأخر أبداً عن خدمة الكيان.

أتوقع أن تكون النفرة مختلفة لأن الحماس عالي والعامل النفسي مرتفع ولدي الجميع رغبة في دعم النادي.



د. بشير: قروب المريخ إبداع وإمتاع

* جاهزون ومستعدون.

* مجئ المجلس الجديد زاد الحماس وحرّك الناس.

* غرضنا خدمة الكيان ونسعى من أجل استقرار الكيان.

* قروبنا جاهز ولدينا مبلغ جاهز وسنسعى للزيادة والأعضاء يتدافعون.

* عودة الوالي أسعدت الجميع والحماس ارتفع والكل لديه رغبة في خدمة الكيان.



دفع الله أبوعاقلة: قروب أحباب في رحاب الزعيم

* بدينا منذ وقت مبكر ونتوقع التفاف أكثر والجمهور لن يقصّر والنفرة رسالة لأن المريخ لن يسير وحده.

* النفرة ستكون مختلفة هذه المرة لأن الناس ذاقت وضعاً صعباً وضائقة مالية.

* الآن الكل حول الكيان ومتفائلون بأن النفرة ستكون مفاجأة للجميع.

* الآن لدينا في القروب من يدفع لنفسه وأهل بيته.

* لن ندع المريخ يسير وحده وهذا شعار أهل القروبات وعودة الوالي حمست القروبات.

* دعوتي للجميع نسيان المرارات والالتفاف أكثر والمساهمة في دعم الكيان وأنا متفائل بنجاح باهر للنفرة الثالثة.



المك: قروب صوت المدرجات

* جاهزون ومتحمسون ومتفائلون.

* عودة الوالي حركت المياه الراكدة والجمهور لم يقصر أبداً مع لجنة التسيير السابقة ولكن عمل اللجنة شابته الضبابية في كل شئ.

* الآن الوضع اختلف والجميع يسعى لخدمة الكيان والكل ملتف حول المريخ ورغبتنا كبيرة في أن ندعم والا ندع اللجنة الجديدة تتحمل كل شئ.

* لن ندع المريخ يسير وحده وكل القروبات انتظمت في جمع النفرة وستكون مختلفة.

* مع عودة الوالي رجعت عادت الروح وحتى الذين كانوا مختلفين اقتنعوا بأنه لا يوجد حل غير الوالي.



هادية: قروب مريخاب أحباب (2)

* جاهزون للمساهمة رغم أن هناك ضعف في الإقبال.

* متفائلون بأن النفرة الثالثة ستكون مميزة وكل القروبات ستكون في الموعد.

* قروبات أحباب جاهزة وبدأت النفرة وأملنا أن نبلغ سقفاً كبيراً يكون فأل حسن لمقدم الوالي.



حاتم مصطفى: قروب همس الصفوة

* بدأنا منذ وقت مبكر والحماس كان قلّ أيام التسيير ولكن الحماس الآن دبّ في كل القروب.

* لدينا مبلغ موجود وسنجمع مبلغاً جديداً نضيفه للقديم.

* بدأنا في تفعيل دعم المغتربين وحلينا المشكلة للمغتربين معنا وسيكون الوضع أفضل.

* مستبشرون بعودة الوالي وفرحة كبيرة جداً جداً بعودة الرئيس الغالي.



محمد يس: قروب ملتقى الصفوة

* متحمسون ومستعدون لخدمة الكيان.

* نسعى للوقوف بقوة خلف لجنة التسيير الجديدة.

* بدأنا في النفرة داخل القروب وجميع الأعضاء في أتم الاستعداد للنفرة الجديدة.

* متفائلون بأن تكون النفرة المقبلة مميزة وأن تعود بمبالغ ضخمة لمصلحة الكيان.

* ستتواصل نفراتنا ودعمنا للمريخ.

++


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد تجربة متميزة    
المريخ يكسب هلال الأبيض بخماسية وهاتريك لرمضان عجب

كسب المريخ نتيجة التجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها مساء أمس بإستاده أمام هلال الأبيض بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد وذلك بعد أداء مقنع من جانب الفرقة الحمراء التي حُظيت بمساندة جماهيرية كبيرة وسجل رمضان عجب ثلاثة أهداف بمفرده وهدف لخالد النعسان في حين سجل لاعب الرديف صبري أجمل الأهداف في المباراة بعد أن راوغ خط الدفاع بأكمله والحارس وأودع الكرة الشباك, وواصل إبراهيم جعفر رحلة الإجادة والتألق في حين سحر ألوك الجميع بأداء رائع ولمسات ساحرة وشهدت التجربة تألقاً جماعياً لنجوم الفرقة الحمراء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي يجتمع باللاعبين اليوم    

يعقد السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ اجتماعاً مهماً مع اللاعبين في الساعة الثانية عشرة ليلاً عقب نهاية المران المسائي للفريق والذي سيدخل بعده الأحمر معسكراً مغلقاً بفندق ابشر وسيكون هذا الاجتماع هو الأول للوالي مع اللاعبين حيث يتوقع أن يسلم المجلس جميع اللاعبين القدامى والجدد كامل مستحقاتهم يوم الاثنين المقبل وتقرر أن تغادر بعثة المريخ إلى شندي الثلاثاء على أن يعود الأحمر للخرطوم عقب مباراة أهلي شندي مباشرة حتى يستعد الفريق بالشكل المطلوب لقمة الدورة الاولى من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقعات بتقديم الفريق طارق لمنصب الأمين العام    

تقدم الدكتور محمد بشارة باعتذاره الرسمي عن العمل في لجنة التسيير المريخية وعقد الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر أمين المال اجتماعاً مهماً اليوم مع الدكتور هاشم الهدية ومتوكل أحمد علي لترتيب الأوضاع الإدارية في ظل المستجدات التي حدثت بعد اعتذار بشارة وإصرار عصام على العودة للعمل التنفيذي بالمريخ وسيعقد المكتب التنفيذي اجتماعاً آخر اليوم لإجازة المقترحات الخاصة ببعض التعديلات والتي تنص على تقدم عصام الحاج لمنصب مساعد رئيس مجلس الشرف المريخي على أن يتولى الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر منصب الأمين العام ويتولى الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى منصب مساعد الرئيس للشئون المالية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يؤجل وصوله إلى الغد بسبب مرض والدته    



اعتذر اليوغندي جمال سالم حامي عرين الفرقة الحمراء عن عدم وصوله أمس وهو الموعد الذي اتفق عليه مع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بوصوله الخرطوم حتى يخضع نفسه لبرنامج خاص ويكون في قمة جاهزيته للظهور مع الفريق بصورة طيبة وأكد سالم أن مرض والدته فرض عليه الانتظار حتى يطمئن عليها مؤكداً وصوله الخرطوم مساء الغد في حين أكد سالمون وصوله الاثنين وأبلغ المجلس أنه يحتاج لمهلة لتوفيق أوضاعه حتى يعود للخرطوم وهو في وضع جيد يمكّنه من تقديم أفضل مالديه مع الأحمر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكوبرا منتصر الزاكي:    
هدفي في مرمى الرشيد فيصل لا يحرزه أي أحد سوى زيكو
سجلت هدف العناد والإصرار في مرمى نيجيريا.. وتمنيت إحراز هدف سانتو في البنزرتي



 عمر الجندي

ضيفنا اليوم هو منتصر الزاكي زيكو وشهرته الكوبرا، أحد أفذاذ المهاجمين الذين حفروا أسمائهم في ذاكرة الشعب الأحمر بإحرازه للعديد من الأهداف وحسمه للكثير من البطولات ويكفيه فخراً منذ الثمانينيات وحتى الآن لم يستطع أي لاعب كسر حاجز أهدافه في القمة والتي بلغت سبعة أهداف، جاء للمريخ قادماً من الجزيرة وتحديداً فريق اتحاد مدني واستطاع في فترة وجيزة أن يحتل مكانه ضمن التشكيلة الأساسية للفرقة الحمراء، امتاز بالبنية الجسمانية وقوة التسديد بالقدمين والرأس بالإضافة إلى رشاقته وتعامله الجيد مع الكرات العكسية، أهدافه تتحدث عن نفسها الا أنه يعتبر أن أهدافه في شباك محمود صالح حارس أهلي الخرطوم وعيسى الهاشماب والرشيد فيصل حارس الهلال في منافستين مختلفتين أهداف مازالت عالقة بأذهانه مروراً بأحمد شوبير وحارس أهلي جدة وبيتر روفاي حارس المنتخب النيجيري، معاً نتصفح اليوم كوكتيل أهداف النجم الدولي الكبير زيكو.

* أول هدف أحرزته بشعار المريخ؟

في عام 89 في شهر رمضان (مثل الأيام الحالية) في مباراة أمام العباسية في الدوري المحلي بإستاد المريخ ونلت شرف الوصول لشباك العباسية بإحراز هدف المباراة الوحيد وتلك المباراة تعتبر من أجمل المباريات التي قدمت فيها مردوداً جيداً كان له صدىً عميقاً لدى جماهير المريخ في أول مشاركة لي في مباراة تنافسية وانعكس ذلك ايجاباً في المباريات التي تلت مباراة العباسية.

* هدف له وقع خاص في حياتك؟

منتصر الزاكيهما ثلاثة أهداف، الأول في شباك أهلي الخرطوم وكان يحرس مرماه الحارس العملاق محمود صالح، كانت فيه مهارة عالية جداً من كرة معكوسة سبحت للخلف ثم سددت الكرة بالرأس في زاوية يستحيل على أي حارس مجرد التفكير في إبعادها ناهيك عن التقاطها، وكانت المباراة تسير نحو التعادل السلبي الا أن الهدف كفل لنا الفوز ببطولة الدوري، أيضاً في مباراتنا أمام ام دوم والحارس الدولي الشاذلي يلتقط كل شاردة وواردة ومن كرة معكوسة من الجناح الأيمن للشمال توقع الجميع بأن أسدد الكرة بالقدم اليمنى الا أنني خدعت الحارس ولعبتها بكل ارتياح وثقة عكس ما كان يتوقع الجميع مسجلاً هدف التفوق للمريخ، أما الهدف الثالث فكان في مرمى فيلا اليوغندي وكنت قادماً من فترة نقاهة وأصريت على اللعب ومن كرة معكوسة من زميلي كمال عبد الغني قفزت فوق الجميع وبضربة رأسية أحرزت هدفاً صفقت له المدرجات وأخرج الآهات من الدواخل.

* هدف أحرزته بقوة وعناد وإصرار؟

في مرمى المنتخب النيجيري الذي كان قد لعب أمام المنتخب القومي وانتصر عليه بهدفين وطلب المريخ مباراة ودية فتمت الموافقة على طلبه، وبعد أن خضنا المباراة والتي كانت نتيجتها تسير نحو التعادل السلبي ومن ضربة ثابتة نفّذها كمال عبد الغني خارج خط 18 خرج الحارس النيجيري بيتر روفاي من مرماه لالتقاط الكرة وتحركت بسرعة أكثر منه وقفزت عالياً وسددت الكرة برأسي بينما قبض بيتر روفاي الهواء وشاهد الكرة وهي تتهادى داخل المرمى هدف أول للمريخ، وبعد ذلك نال زميلي أسامة سكسك الهدف الثاني وانتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدفين بعد أن انسحب المنتخب النيجيري تخوفاً من إحراز المريخ للمزيد من الأهداف خاصة وأنني وزميلي سكسك لم نشارك واستغربوا لوجودنا مع المريخ وغيابنا عن المنتخب والسبب أنني كنت مريضاً بينما لم يتم استدعاء سكسك للمنتخب الوطني.

* هدف شعرت بأنك الوحيد الذي يمكنك إحرازه؟

منتصر الزاكي4هو هدفي في مرمى حارس الهلال الرشيد فيصل في مباراة القمة بإستاد الخرطوم، في منتصف الشوط الثاني والمباراة سلبية تقدمت بالكرة بعد تخطي دائرة السنتر بخطوة ولاحظت تقدم الرشيد فيصل عن مرماه ولم اتوانى وسددت الكرة بكل تحكم وثقة وبقوة وقبل أن أمنح الرشيد فيصل الفرصة للعودة لمرماه بإطلاق صاروخ جو جو فشلت معه كل محاولات الرشيد لتسكن الكرة الشباك وينتهي اللقاء بفوز المريخ بهدف وهو حقيقة هدف العناد والقوة والإصرار وقمة النجاح.

* هدف أحرزه زميلك كان لك فيه نصيب الأسد؟

في مباراتنا أمام بطل الجابون في أرضه ووسط جمهوره وكان قد انتصرنا في لقاء الذهاب بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة الا أن الأتربة التي عصفت بالملعب بعد الشوط الثاني وفيه استطعنا إحراز ثلاثة أهداف جعلت القائمين على الأمر في فريق بطل الجابون أن يصوروا لجماهيرهم بأن المريخ فعل لهم شيئاً حتى استطاع الفوز لذلك كانت المعاملة سيئة للغاية وبدورنا تماسكنا وقدمنا أفضل مردود ومن كرة ملعوبة بطريقة الون تو مررتها لزميلي خالد وأحرز منها الهدف وكان بامكاني إحراز الهدف بنسبة 80% الا أن نسبة إحراز خالد للهدف كانت 100% لذلك منحته التمريرة التي نال منها الهدف الذي جعل الجابونيين يصلون إلى قناعة بأن المريخ فاز عليهم باللعب المتقن داخل المستطيل الأخضر.

* هدف أحرزه زميلك تمنيت إحرازه؟

سانتوهو هدف زميلي فتح الرحمن سانتو في شباك البنزرتي التونسي الهدف الثاني الذي أعلن تأهل المريخ رسمياً في الدقائق الأخيرة وإقصاء حامل اللقب والهدف من عكسية متقنة من الراحل سامي عز الدين عالجها سانتو برأسية قوية ارتجت لها جنبات الإستاد فوز غالي وثمين للمريخ.

* هدف رأسي تخصصي؟

في مباراتنا أمام الهلال في الدوري المحلي وكنا قد كسبنا الهلال مرتين متتاليتين وفي اللقاء الثالث كتبت الصحف الهلالية بأن الهلال المدجج بالنجوم منتصر لا محالة بينما قالت الصحف الأخرى، الأفضل هو من يقدم العطاء ويكسب النتيجة ودخلنا اللقاء والثقة متوافرة لدينا خاصة وأن المريخ كان مكتملاً في كل الخطوط ابتداءً من حامد بريمة مروراً بكمال وعطا والقوز وحميدة وبخيت وأبوعنجة وسانتو وعيسى وفي الدقيقة 80 من عمر المباراة ومن عكسية من عبد السلام حميدة في وضع منخفض تقدمت خطوة للأمام وألقيت جسمي بقوة في نفس وضع الكرة المنخفض وسددت برأسي في الاتجاه المباشر على يسار حارس الهلال عيسى الهاشماب، ورغم أنه كان يمكن أن أُصاب بأذى من قوة الاندفاع أو من أقدام المدافعين الا أنني وجدت أن هذه هي الطريقة الوحيدة لإحراز الهدف وقد كان وفي اليوم التالي كتب الأديب فتح الله ابراهيم: زيكو يحرز هدفاً على طريقة الكوبرا الاستوائية.

* هدف سينما؟

في البطولة العربية أمام اتحاد جدة وهي البطولة التي شهدت التألق الحقيقي والبداية القوية للأندية السعودية، في الشوط الأول ومن كرة نفّذها ابراهومة من رمية تماس حولها سكسك برأسه استدرت حول نفسي وسددت الكرة أرضية زاحفة مسجلاً هدفاً رائعاً وهنالك هدف أروع في مباراتنا أمام هلال الساحل وكنت أراوغ في منتصف دائرة السنتر على طريقة الهيلاهوب وبعد آخر مدافع شاهدت الحارس مندفعاً وراوغته ولكني لم أسدد الكرة بل جعلتها أمامي ولعبتها باك ورد لتسكن الشباك صفق له الجمهور كثيراً وأذكر أن زميلي ابراهيم عطا عاتبني كثيراً بحجة أن الكرة كان يمكن أن تضيع وأفضل لنا الكرة المضمونة.

* هدف لم نسألك عنه؟

في مباراة القمة بإستاد الخرطوم والجماهير لا تزال في الصف، في الدقيقة الأولى بادلنا الكرة أنا وزميلي سانتو ومن مخالفة في الثالثة نفذها عبد السلام حميدة عالية ارتقيت لها وسددتها بالرأس هدف أول للمريخ مبكراً في مرمى الحارس سليمان بمبي والكثير من جماهير المريخ لم يشاهدوا الهدف لأنه جاء في وقت مبكر جداً وكانت المباراة انتهت بفوز المريخ بهدفين بعد أن نال سكسك الهدف الثاني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
سيكافا وكأس الإتحاد العربي    

   *  تواترت أنباء عن رغبة المريخ في المشاركة في بطولتي أندية شرق ووسط افريقيا (سيكافا) في نسختها (التاسعة والثلاثين) والتي باتت كينيا الأقرب لإستضافتها دون أن يتم قطع موعد محدد لإنطلاقتها عقب إعتذار (تنزانيا) وقبلها (زنجبار) لإحتضان المنافسة.

*  الموعد السابق للبطولة كان مؤرخاً بالفترة من (16 يونيو) الجاري وحتى الثاني من (يوليو) القادم وهو تاريخ يتعارض تماماً مع وضعية الأندية المسلمة بسبب شهر رمضان وشعيرة الصيام.

*  بطولة سيكافا ظلت تعاني من شح الموارد وإتحادها مازال يقف محلك سر بسبب فشله في ايجاد راعي للبطولة حتى الآن وعجزه عن مضاعفة قيمة جوائزها المالية البالغة (60 ألف دولار) بواقع (30 ألف دولار للبطل) و (20 ألف دولار للوصيف) و (10 ألف دولار) لصاحب الترتيب الثالث والتي ظلت ثابتة منذ العام (2002) في واقع صريح يكشف عجز القائمين على إتحاد سيكافا في تطوير وتحسين المنافسة.

*  عزوف دول شرق ووسط افريقيا عن استضافة المنافسة يؤكّد أن ميزانيتها تضاهي دخلها بسبب ضعف التسويق بسبب غياب الرعاة وضعف حقوق البث ووفقاً للتقارير الإعلامية فإن تكلفة البطولة تتجاوز المائتي ألف دولار !!

*  مشاركة المريخ بسيكافا يجب أن تخضع للدراسة وعدم التسرّع في اتخاذ القرار خصوصاً في ظل الضبابية المحيطة بموعد انطلاقتها فقبل أسابيع أجل إتحاد سيكافا بطولة (سيكافا حوض النيل) من مايو المنصرم إلى سبتمبر القادم.

*  برنامج الدوري المضغوط والمباريات المؤجلة وقصر الفترة ومواجهات كأس السودان فكلها أسباب تستدعي عدم المجازفة بالإشتراك في البطولة لأن مصير اللاعبين وقتها سيكون (الإصابات) دون شك خصوصاً في ظل إعداد ضعيف منذ بداية الموسم.

*  ما ينطبق على (سيكافا) يقترب كثيراً من بطولة (كأس الإتحاد العربي) والتي يبدو أن انطلاقتها ستكون ما بين (ديسمبر 2016) و (يناير 2017) وهو تاريخ لا يخدم الأحمر على الإطلاق في ظل امكانية خوضه للدور التمهيدي من بطولات الكاف وعدم وضوح تاريخ ختام الموسم السوداني في ظل التأجيلات والتمديدات المقيتة.

*  وبخصوص كأس الإتحاد العربي فهناك (فهم مغلوط) بالنسبة للشارع الرياضي السوداني عن نظام البطولة والتي ستشارك بها (تسعة) أندية فقط وليس (32) كما يروج غالبية الإعلاميين بالسودان.

*  فالنظام القاضي بمشاركة (32) فريقاً سيتم اتباعه من (النسخة الثانية) وليس الحالية التي تبدو مصر الأقرب لإستضافتها.

*  شركة (صلة) السعودية حصلت على الحقوق الحصرية للرعاية وقيمة جوائز البطولة في نسختها (الأولى) ستبلغ (3 ملايين دولار) وفي الثانية (5 ملايين دولار) وبالتالي فإن الشركة المذكورة ستركز كثيراً على إختيار (تسعة أندية جماهيرية وقوية في النسخة الأولى) لتحقيق اتجاهها الربحي ومن المتوقع جداً أن تجد الاندية (السودانية) نفسها خارج (التسعة فرق).

*  الدولة المضيفة ستشارك (بفريقين) وهذا يعني أن الفرص المتبقية ستقتصر على (سبعة) أندية وبالتأكيد فلن تخرج من إطار دول (السعودية – تونس – الجزائر – المغرب – قطر) ومشاركة أكثر من نادي من تلك الدول لزيادة عائدات المنافسة التلفزيونية سيقلّص فرص بطل الممتاز (المريخ).

*  لذلك نتمنى أن لا يتسرّع المريخ في مخاطبة الجهات الرسمية بخوض البطولة العربية والتي ستخصم كثيراً من برنامجه الإعدادي للموسم الجديد (2017) وستجهض راحة لاعبيه السلبية طالما أن كأس الإتحاد العربي تديره (شركة صلة) والتي تسعى (للربحية) وليس الإتحاد العربي الذي يبحث عن تظاهرة إجتماعية.

*  إقناع (صلة) للأهلي المصري بالمشاركة ووضع برنامجها بما يتسق مع برنامج الأهلي المصري دليل كافي لأهداف البطولة الربحية والتي ستكون موجهة بالكامل للجانب الربحي وليس التنافسي.

*  ولن نستغرب إذا ما اختارت صلة ناديين من السعودية ومثلهما من تونس أو الجزائر وعدم إدراج المريخ ضمن الأندية المشاركة بالبطولة.

*  اتركوا سيكافا ولا تجازفوا بكأس الإتحاد العربي وأعدوا فريقكم للموسم الجديد بطريقة أخرى أفضل وأنجع.

*  حاجة أخيرة كده :: شركة صلة فازت بحق رعاية الأهلي المصري لمدة ثلاث سنوات مقابل (29 مليون دولار ونصف) !!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
الهلال يستخف بالخرطوم الوطني    

* حمى القمة داهمت العرضة شمال و الهلال منذ وقت مبكر و منذ تعيين جمال الوالي أصبحت مباراة القمة شغل اهل الديار الزرقاء لدرجة ان طالعنا في احدى الاصدارات الزرقاء أن الكاردينال يحفز لاعبي الهلال بالدولار.

* البلد تعاني و المواطن يعيش ضائقة معيشة و رمضان فيه محتاجين كثر  و كردنة يحفز لاعبي الهلال بالدولار الحار حال هزيمة المريخ.

* دولارات الكاردينال التى يبعثرها بلا رقيب أزعجت المنسق الاعلامي للهلال لدرجة انها نفت الخبر و قالت يحفزوهم لشنو.

* نفي فاطمة الصادق كان يمكن ان نسبح معه اذا كان وضع الهلال فنيا افضل مما نراه او لا يعيش خلافات في المدرجات فالهلال اليوم يعاني من انقسامات و طرد لاعبين للرديف امثال الجزولي و الغربال و ما زالت مدرجات الهلال تعيش الانقسامات.

* دولارات الكاردينال سيقابلها فرسان المريخ بالعزيمة و القوم ساعة النزال و دولارات كردنة لن تنفع ساعة النزال و وقت الحارة لأن فرسان المريخ لن يقبلوا ان تهدر الدولارات بهذه الكيفية و المواطن يتضرر و يعاني في المعيشة.

* الهلالاب و دولاراتهم مشغولين بالقمة لدرجة انهم لا يفكرون في مباراة الخرطوم الوطني.

* معهم حق ان لايفكروا في الخرطوم الوطني عطفاً عن نتائج الخرطوم المخيبة امام الهلال فالخرطوم عاجز تماماً ان يهزم الهلال و لم يستطع في اي مناسبة ان يفوز على الهلال.

* استخفاف الهلال بالخرطوم الوطني و تفكير كردنة في القمة بتحفيز اللاعبين بالدولار يعني ان كردنة لايقيم للخرطوم الوطني وزناً و قد يكون محقاً لان الخرطوم الوطني لم يحقق اي فوز على الهلال منذ صعوده للممتاز.

* كتب استاذنا رمضان بالامس أن عبد اللطيف بوي سيقود هجوم الهلال من الخلف و نسى استاذنا الكبير ان بوي من المغضوب عليهم من آلة كردنة الاعلامية و انهم يتخوفون من اشراكه في المباريات الكبيرة على حد قول المدرب العشري.

* ظل الهلال و اعلامه يعض يد الاتحاد الذي يجامل الهلال و يتبنون خط الهجوم عليه و اتهمامه بالفساد رغم ان ابناء الهلال داخل الاتحاد يقدمون كل التسهيلات للمدلل.

* متى يقابل الاتحاد و ابناء الهلال هذه الحرب التى يشنها اعلام الهلال بأن يطبق على الهلال القانون فقط في قضية شيبوب و الاكيد ان الهلال سيخسر القضية اذا تم تطبيق القانون و وضع الاتحاد امامه هذا الهجوم السافر و التعدي من قبل آلة كردنة الاعلامية و من لف لفهم.

* على قادة الاتحاد ان يردوا على تهم الفساد و الهجوم الغير مبرر بأن يطبقوا القانون في القضايا التى طرفها الهلال و يجب على الاتحاد ان لايخدمهم في قضية التزوير  للاعب رديف الهلال الذي انتقل معارا لحي الوادي نيالا.

* تواصل قروبات المريخ بالواتساب عملها المميز و العمل على جمع اكبر نفرة استقبالاً للجنة التسيير الجديدة و اتمنى التفاف اكثر حول الكيان من كل الجمهور.

* دعوة لكم اصدقائي ود عجيب و النور و معاذ و هاشم ولوله و دراج و بابكر و عبد الوهاب و اسامة و ابو أبى و ابونيران و محمود و المك و محمد سيف لنتسامى و نتعاون فهل اجد منكم اذاناً صاغية.

* قروبات المريخ على الواتس لها خصوصية تشبه شفوت المريخ و ثقتي ان موعدنا النفرة والتي ستكون حديث المجالس.

* غريب هو امر اعلام الهلال بعد دعم الدولة لمجالس الفريق المدهش و شيخ العرب و الارباب و عطا المنان و صفقة الماسورة اوتوبونغ و شحدة ارض لاكاديمية كردنة و دخول القصر الجمهوري لعشاء اللاعبين و فطور كردنة.

* ها هم بدون استحياء يهاجمون والي الخرطوم و يهددونه ثم يشحدون جلسة للكادرينال مع والي الخرطوم ليتبرع ليهم  و الغريب ان كردنة قال عندو قروش الحكومة ما عندها و يحفز في لاعبيه بالدولار لهزيمة المريخ في القمة طيب عايزين بقروش الدولة شنو ؟؟

* حوار السيد وزير البيئة حسن هلال على صفحات الزميلة الجوهرة الرياضية اتمنى ان يكون له نهاية لأن السيد الوزير اوضح لنا اهتمامه بالهلال اكثر من اهتمامه بالوزارة التي تقلدها خدمة للمواطن و ليس ذكرياته مع الهلال.

* اتمنى ان يركز وزير البيئة الهلالابي مع وزارته و المواطن المغلوب على أمره و يخلع الجلباب الازرق فهو في محل تكليف و امانة.

* بعد شحدة ارض للاكاديمية جابت ليها شحدة جلسات.   

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

القول الفصل
ياسر بشير 
 مزمل صانع قرار

* لا أدري لماذا لم يحظ قرار تعيين الصحفي مزمل أبو القاسم ضمن الإطار الإداري لنادي المريخ بأي نوع من الإهتمام والزخم الإعلامي؟.
* أعتقد انه من الأمور النادرة في تأريخ الأندية السودانية – خاصة القمة- ان يتم تكليف صحفي ضمن مجلس الإدارة ورأي أن هذا الأمر كان يتطلب أن يخضع للنقاش والحوار على مستوى الزملاء على الأقل.
* فوجوده مع مجلس الادارة سيمنحه ميزات إضافية خاصة إذا حقق المجلس النجاحات، وأأمل أن لا يفسر ذلك على أنه حسد مني ولكني أري أن الأمر معقد.
* صحيح أن مزملاً متهماً من قبل بأنه يشارك بإستمرار في صناعة القرار المريخي بل أن كثير من الجماهير تنسب له ( الكفوات) والإخفاقات المريخية وترى ان له نصيب الأسد فيها.
* وبقرار التعيين الأخير اصبح مزمل ضمن مجلس ادارة المريخ وصانع للقرار بشكل رسمي في المريخ.
* في السابق وعند كل خروج أفريقي أو نكسة محلية يجرجر فيها الزعيم أذيال الخيبة ويعود خالي الوفاض تتجه الإشارات الى مزمل على إعتبار أنه صاحب النصيب الأكبر في الإخفاق والفشل.
* كثير من الصفقات الفاشلة – محلية واجنبية- كانت تنسب الى مزمل بإعتباره صاحب فكرتها وقائد مفاوضاتها وعندما يسقط المريخ تتجه إليه اصابع الاتهام بأنه ورّط المريخ في مقالب من العيار الثقيل.
* كنت وللأمانة والتأريخ أقول مدافعاً عن مزمل لحظة سماعي لهذه الإتهامات أن الرجل ليس مذنباً أو مخطئاً فإن إشار مثلاً إلى تسجيل أحد (الكوامر) وعمل المجلس وفقاً لرأيه البائس هذا فذلك ليس ذنبه.
* الخطأ لأؤلئك الإداريون الذين يرون ان الرجل لا يعرف الخطأ!.
* ولكن دعونا نتأمل قرار تعيين مزمل ضمن مجلس الادارة المريخي وهل بإنضمامه سيكسب المريخ أم يخسر؟.
* وهل من الأفضل له وللمريخ ان يكون صحفياً بعيداً عن مراكز إتخاذ القرار أم يكون في واجهة الأحداث ومعرضاً للنقد بقبوله الانضمام الى لجنة جمال الوالي المُعيّنة؟.
* ونلفت الى أنه حتى عندما يكون صحفياً فهو ليس بعيداً عن مراكز اتخاذ القرار المريخي كما أسلفنا.
* أولاً: نشير إلى انه لا يوجد ما يمنع دخول الصحفيين الى مجالس ادارات الاندية ولكن ما هو متعارف عليه أن الصحفيين يفضلون ممارسة مهنتهم بعيداً عن مقاعد الادارة والاكتفاء بالدور الرقابي، ونستدرك ونقول: إن اختار غير ذلك فهو وشأنه.
* ثانياً: بوجود مزمل ضمن الاطار الاداري فإنه أصبح أكثر قرباً من الأحداث المريخية بل وصانعها وبالتالي فإنه سيحظى بميزة متابعة الأحداث التي يصنعها بنفسه أو تلك التي يشارك في صناعتها وهذه ميزة له كصحفي تمكنه من الحصول على المعلومات بشكل دقيق وفوري وهو ما لن يتوفر لكل الزملاء وبالتالي للصحف المنافسة لصحيفته الصدى.
* وهنا نسأل: هل يعد ذلك خللاً في ميزان العدالة ومبدأ تكافؤ الفرص؟.
* ونردف: هل تفطّن بقية أعضاء مجلس الادارة الى هذه المسألة أم أنها لا تشغل بالهم بالمرة؟.
* وكيف فاتت عليه هو نفسه، ام أنه ذهب لا يلوي على شئ؟.
* وهل نتوقع أزمة بين الادارة المريخية والاعلام بسبب تعيين مزمل وقربه من الأحداث أم أن اعلام المريخ لا يعرف الاعتراض على مزمل؟. 








مزمل دا شكلو واقف ليك في حلقك . . موت بغيظك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدي
عمر الجندي
النفرة القادمة ..اصطياد النمور    

* ثلاث أيام منذ اعلان ضربة البداية للجنة التسيير المريخية الجديدة والعمل يسير على قدم وساق كخلية النحل.

* في لحظة اعلان لجنة التسيير وقف كل أهل المريخ على قلب رجل واحد.

* استشعروا المسئولية كاملة.

* يدركون بأن ما ينتظرهم في المرحلة القادمة هو الاصعب.

* وهو أكبر تحدي لهم .

* لذلك شمروا عن ساعد الجد.

* وارتدوا لبس خمسة ابتداء من الرئيس المحبوب جمال الوالي وحتى آخر عضو رقم 26 وهو حمد السيد مضوي.

* ولا بديل لهم هذه الايام سوى مزيد من الاجتماعات واللقاءات لتوحيد الرؤى ومزيدا من الانسجام وتلاقي في الافكار ونظرة ايجابية للمستقبل.

* في وجود العزيمة والاصرار وروح الجماعية يمكن تطويع المستحيل.

* في وجود الافكار نهزم كل الافتراءات ونعبر كل المطبات وندوس على كل الإبر المسممة بالكلام ونرد الصاع صاعين بكل علمية ومؤسسية واقتدار.

صدى ثان

* لماذا كل هذا الصراخ والعويل من المعسكر الازرق عقب سماع نبأ عودة جمال الوالي رئيساً للمريخ؟

* لا يوجد سبب مقنع سوى انه الخوف من البعبع الوالي.

* يخشون جمال الوالي لعلمهم بأنه يمتلك الفكر الذي يستطيع به تطويع المال كما يشاء.

* بينما الاخر مال فقط ويتم تحريكه مثل الريموت كنترول.

* الوالي شخصية قائمة بنفسها يعمل لما فيه المصلحة العامة للمريخ دون من أو أذى او فلاشات.

* لذلك أحبه كل أهل المريخ.. وكل أهل السودان ..الا من أبى وهم هلالاب زعلانين.

* عاد الوالي فارتعبت فرائض الاخرين الذين ظنوا بأن الارض قد استقرت تحت قدميهم.

* رجع الوالي وهو يحمل الكثير والمثير من الافكار الكافية لعودة المريخ افضل مما كان عليه في العام السابق.

* وضربة البداية في لقاء الخامس عشر من الشهر الجاري.

* والمناظر الحقيقية من داخل الجوهرة الزرقاء في العشرين من الشهر الجاري.

* وبعدها ستعرفون يا أهلة من طفى الكشافات من داخل الاستاد.

* وحتى ذلك الحين تقبلوا الامور بصدر رحب.

صدى عالمى 

اليوم نكحل أعيننا بمتابعة الماكينات الالمانية الذي سيطدم بطموح اواكرانيا التي تسعى لاستغلال حالة الاصابات المتفشية لاحراز المفاجأة بالاعتماد على أخطر الاسلحة وهو السرعة.

لا أدري سر انجذاب أهل السودان لمنتخب المانيا.

هل بسبب احراز كأس العالم ؟ام بقوة فريق بايرن ميونيخ ام بالمستوى المتطور لفريق بروسيا دورتموند أم للجدية في الاداء وعدم اليأس حتى في اللحظات الأخيرة من عمر المباريات؟

نتعشم بسهرة ممتعة وفوز مقنع لابناء الاسطورة باكنباور وزميله رومينييغه والتواجد في المربع الذهبي لكبرى المسابقات القارية كما عودونا دائماً.

آخر الأصداء

الفرح الذي بدواخلنا بعد إعلان لجنة التسيير المريخية يجب ان لا ينسينا المباراة الهامة جدا امام فريق الاهلي شندي بعد ثلاثة أيام من اليوم باستاد شندي.

علينا ان نعد لهم العدة والعتاد.

* النفرة القادمة ..اصطياد النمور في شندي.

وان يدرك اللاعبون بأن كسب مباراة النمور تجعل أهلنا في العرضة شمال يرتجفون بشعار أخوك كان حلقوا ليهو بل راسك.

على اللاعبين ان يبعثوا برسالة قوية فحواها المريخ هو البطل في كل زمان ومكان.

وان الجوهرة في يوم 20 ستنقلب الى مقبرة .

عاد الوالي.. أهدى العيون بريقا..أهدى الثغور ابتساما ..أهدى القلوب ارتياحا.

ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نصف مليار من أسرة الدقير دعماً للمريخ    



تقدم السيد عثمان الدقير نائب رئيس نادي المريخ السابق بالتهاني الحارة للأسرة المريخية بمناسبة عودة جمال الوالي لرئاسة النادي, وتوقع الدقير أن يلعب الوالي دوراً مهماً في إعادة الاستقرار للنادي الأحمر, وهنأ الدقير الوالي بالعودة من جديد للرئاسة وقال إن الإجماع الذي توافر للرئيس المحبوب لم يحدث لأي رئيس قبله, كما هنأ الدقير الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم بتعيينه مساعداً للرئيس للشؤون الإعلامية وتوقع أن يمثل إضافة حقيقية للمجلس, وأعلن عثمان عن تبرع أسرة الدقير بنصف مليار جنيه دعماً للمجلس الجديد حتى يتمكن من مقابلة التحديات التي تنتظره, من جانبه تقدم الوالي بجزيل الشكر للسيد عثمان الدقير ولأسرة الدقير بصورة عامة وقال إن هذه الأسرة المريخية الأصيلة قدمت الكثير للمريخ وما زالت تقدم وتنفق بسخاء على الأحمر مشيراً إلى أن هذا التبرع السخي ليس بمستغرب من هذه الأسرة المريخية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة الوالي أعادت الثقة لكل منسوبي الأحمر ورفعت معنويات اللاعبين
المجلس راغب في عودة تراوري.. وبرهان ومحسن سيعيدان المريخ لمنصات التتويج

التيجاني محمد أحمد

أبدى حمد السيد مضوي عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عن سعادته باختياره ضمن لجنة التسيير الجديدة بالنادي لافتاً إلى أن العودة هذه المرة ستكون مختلفة عن المرات السابقة وأضاف: ستكون لدينا أهداف أمام أعيننا سنعمل على إنجازها وسنسعى جادين من أجل إسعاد جمهور المريخ الوفي الذي يعتبر سر الروح في فريق الكرة في أعقاب التفاف الجمهور والروابط والمجموعات والقروبات وتلاحمها مع المجلس هي التي تقود الفريق إلى بر الأمان وتابع حمد السيد: بدأنا العمل مباشرة على استقرار الفريق وتهيئة اللاعبين واستقرار القطاع الرياضي وحرصنا على حل كل المشاكل تدريجياً، وأفاد حمد السيد أنهم جلسوا مع اللاعبين وناقشوا معهم كافة المشاكل التي بدأت واضحة بالنسبة لهم في المجلس وبدأوا في حلها، وذكر حمد السيد أنه وبعد عودة عبد الصمد سيتم تعيين مدير كرة للفريق في أقرب وقت.

كشف حمد السيد مضوي أنه أجرى اتصالاً براجي عبد العاطي قائد الفريق المتواجد بالخارج للعلاج وقال إنه بخير وسيقابل الطبيب اليوم لتحديد موعد عودته للملاعب مبيناً أن راجي وعقب مقابلة الطبيب والاطمئنان على سلامته سيعود مباشرة للسودان للانخراط في تدريبات الفريق بالخرطوم، وطمأن حمد السيد الجماهير على جاهزية الثنائي بكري المدينة وعلي جعفر مبيناً أنهما انخرطا في تحضيرات الفريق وسيكونان في قمة الجاهزية للمشاركة في مباراتي أهلي شندي والهلال.

شرعنا في إجراءات عودة الأجانب

mohtarifeenأوضح حمد السيد أنهم تواصلوا مع الثلاثي الأجنبي جمال سالم واوغستين اوكراه وجايسون سالموا وشرعوا في إجراءات عودتهم للخرطوم في أقرب وقت ممكن متوقعاً أن يلتحقوا بالفريق خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة، وكشف حمد السيد أن نجوم الفريق سينخرطوم في معسكر مقفول بفندق ابشر عقب مران اليوم استعداداً لمباراة أهلي شندي والتي سيحرصون على تحضير الفريق بشكل مثالي لها حتى يتمكن من تحقيق الانتصار على الآرسنال والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث للخرطوم ومن ثم بعد ذلك سيفتحون ملف مباراة القمة أمام الهلال لافتاً إلى أن مباراة أهلي شندي مهمة وتحتاج تركيز كبير ولمجهود الجميع خاصة من الروابط والمجموعات المريخية حتى تكون كل جماهير المريخ خلف الفريق في لقاء الأربعاء المقبل بشندي وحتى يتمكن الأحمر من إنجاز المهمة على أكمل وجه والعودة بالنقاط كاملة للخرطوم.

عودة تراوري

أفصح حمد السيد مضوي عن رغبة المجلس في الاتصال بالمالي تراوري وإقناعه بالعودة مجدداً للخرطوم ومواصلة مشواره مع الأحمر حتى انتهاء عقده مع الفريق في التسجيلات الشتوية المقبلة، ولفت حمد السيد إلى أن المرحلة المقبلة تتطلب تواجد كل اللاعبين حتى يكون الفريق في قمة الجاهزية لتحقيق الانتصار في مباراتيه أمام أهلي شندي والهلال حتى يستعيد الفريق الصدارة بنهاية القسم الأول من الدوري، وكشف حمد السيد أنهم حرصوا على الاجتماع مع اللاعبين وطالبوهم بضرورة التركيز في المرحلة المقبلة مبيناً أنهم شعروا بحالة ارتياح لدى اللاعبين بعودة الدكتور جمال الوالي خاصة وأن علاقة الرئيس مع اللاعبين مميزة للغاية والكل أبدى تفاؤلاً كبيراً بعودته.

أكملنا الاتفاق مع برهان

برهان تية4أوضح حمد السيد أنهم كلفوا الكابتن برهان تية ليعمل مديراً فنياً للفريق برفقة محسن سيد المدرب العام مبيناً أن برهان سيبدأ مهامه رسمياً ابتداءً من مران اليوم مشيراً إلى أن المجلس حرص على أن يعمل برهان ومحسن مجدداً في المريخ بعد أن حققا إنجازات مقدرة في فترتهما السابقة في الجهاز الفني للأحمر لافتاً إلى أن برهان مدرب خبير بالممتاز وصاحب بصمات وعمل كبير لذلك تم تكليفه بالمهمة، وكشف حمد السيد أن المجلس أمّن على بقاء الدكتور أحمد العابد ومدرب الحراس مراد السالمي في الجهاز الفني للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.

عودة الوالي أعادت الثقة للاعبين

أكد حمد السيد مضوي أن عودة الوالي من جديد لرئاسة النادي أعادت الثقة لدى اللاعبين والجماهير وجعلتهم أكثر حماساً وثقة لافتاً إلى أنهم لمسوا خلال اليومين الماضيين من جمهور المريخ ما يبعث على الطُمأنينة والفخر والإحساس بالزهو وأضاف حمد السيد: الجمهور كذلك ينتظر الروح الجديدة على أحر من الجمر بالمشاركة ومقاسمة الإدارة الصرف على الفريق مطالباً الجماهير بمواصلة الدعم والإسهام مع مجلس الإدارة في قيادة السفينة إلى بر الأمان، وكشف حمد السيد أن عودة جمال تتطلب أن يقف كل الجمهور مع المجلس على قلب رجل واحد والا يترك الجميع الصرف على رجل واحد، وأشاد حمد السيد كذلك بقروبات المريخ على الواتساب والفيس بوك وقال: ما وجدناه من القروبات على الواتساب وتدافعها للدعم والنفرة يبشر بالخير مبيناً أن كل الجماهير حريصة على مساعدة المجلس حتى يقود السفينة إلى بر الأمان ولفت إلى أن هذا العمل الكبير من القروبات يبعث الاطمئنان ويعتبر رسالة واضحة في معناها من أعضاء القروبات والذين اختاروا شعار لن تسير وحدك يا مريخ ولن ندع الدكتور جمال الوالي يدفع لوحده لذلك اتمنى أن تواصل القروبات عملها المميز في مساندة المجلس حتى يعمل الجميع من أجل هدف واحد وهو مصلحة الكيان، وناشد حمد السيد في ختام حديثه الإعلام بالالتفاف أكثر حول الكيان مبيناً أن المريخ الآن يحتاج لوقفة صلبة من كل إعلامه لحمايته ومساندته حتى يستعيد المريخ العافية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوف سايد 
حسن محجوب
العترة بتصلح المشية
.
* رفع معظم المريخاب حواجب الدهشة وهم يتفاجأون بهذا الجيش الجرار من اعضاء مجلس المريخ ممن اختارهم الوالي والذي يبدو انه لايتعظ من أخطائه السابقة فالاغلبية العظمى منهم عملوا في مجلس التقشف السابق والذي قاد الوالي الى الاستقالة بعد ان وجد نفسه يدفع وحيداً.

* لا نريد ان نحبط الكثيرين ممن كانوا يعتقدون ان يحظى المجلس الجديد باعضاء يتمتعون بقدرات مالية معتبرة امثال رمرم والذي دشن ظهوره في أول اجتماع بثلاث عربات ومائة مليون بنات حفرة.

* نعم لانريد ان نحبط القاعدة المريخية العريضة والتي باركت هذا المجلس ولكنا نبشر بأن عوامل المناوشات والخلافات واحتداد الرأي سوف تطل بعينها مع اول قرارات تصدر وحينها سوف تكون الاستقالات والحردان والزوغان.

* قطع شك بأنهم افضل من لجنة التسيير السابقة والتي قادت المريخ الى نفق مظلم وحقبة سوداء ولكن واضح جدا بأنه مجلس مترهل لعبت المجاملة والترضيات دوراً كبيراً في تكوينه لذلك فاننا نتعشم ان يخيب هذا الجيش الجرار ظننا ويقدموا لنا تجربة ادارية نموذجية.

* لا نريد أن نصدر الأحكام المتعجلة على لجنة التسيير الوليدة وأرى انه لابد من ان نمنح اللجنة الفرصة الكاملة في ظل وجود الحلم الكبير الذي يحلم به الوالي ان يرى النور ليعم الخير لكل المريخاب في جميع اصقاع السودان.

* الوالي متفائل جداً وتحدث بثقة كبيرة عن الرجال الذين اختارهم ليكونوا سنداً وعضداً له لذلك نتعشم ان يترجم هؤلاء الرجال هذا العشم الى واقع ويعملوا بروح الرجل الواحد في تنفيذ مشروع التجديد.

* جمال الوالي يعلم علم اليقين بأن هناك وجوه تمامة عدد لا بتنش ولا بتهش ولكنه هذه المرة يأمل ان تكون ثقته فيهم حافزاً للتجويد وتحريضاً لكل عضو لكي يخلص في العمل ويكونوا نعم السند والعضد لمشوار الميل الذي يبدأ بخطوة.

* نتعشم من تشكيلة الوالي والتي نضع عليها آمالا عراض ان تكون عند حسن الظن وان تلبي الاحتياجات الفعلية للمريخ والذي يعاني الكثير ويتطلب الكثير الكثير من الجهد وان تسجل كل خطوة الاهداف التي تعزز فرص الاستقرار التي المريخ احوج مايكون اليها.
* قروبات المارد الاحمر

ان سايد

* التحدي الكبير الذي يواجه هذه اللجنة هو تفجير طاقات مجتمع المريخ الكبير والذي خبرناه منذ ايام نفرات الوالي في 2003 وحتى آخر النفرات التي فجرتها قروبات الواتس اب في 2016.

* تمويل المريخ مسئولية جماعية تبدأ من أصغر مشجع وحتى قمة الهرم المريخي.. جود بالموجود فما عاد التمويل حكراً على المجلس.

* تولى الوالي شخصياً الاشراف على فريق الكرة في ظل سفر رئيس القطاع الرياضي ونهمس في اذن الوالي بأن مباراة أهلي شندي تبقى يومان ومباراة الزبون تسعة ايام.

* يقيني بأن المجموعة التي أدت المباريات الماضية جاهزة لاداء المباريات مطعمة بالحارس العملاق جمال سالم وجابسون واوكرا اذا وصلوا البلاد.

* المريخ سوف يفقد جهود راجي عبد العاطي وبكري المدينة لعوامل الاصابة كما ان المالي تراوري الموجود في بلاده تسبب في نقص حاد في خط الهجوم الاحمر.

* تألق اللاعب محمد الرشيد في المباراة السابقة يمهد الى الاستعانة به في خط هجوم المريخ واذا ما قدر له النجاح فانه فرصة من ذهب له ليكون الحصان الأسود للمريخ في المباراتين.

* ايفوسا الأجلح قال بأن فوز الازرق على المريخ الضعيف لا يشعر الهلالالب بلذة الانتصار.. يا منير اخوك حمى القمة طلعت ليه في راسو قول ليه ارجى الراجيييييك.

* جيب من جوه.

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل
جيش جرار يحكم المريخ!!!


[لم يكن أحد يتوقع أن الزيارات التي قام بها نفر من أهل المريخ لمنزل “جمال الوالي” لإقناعه بالعودة رئيساً للنادي عبر لجنة تسيير، كان الغرض منها أن يحظى هؤلاء بدخول المجلس !!
[جميع من زاروا “الوالي” بمنزله أصبحوا ضمن التشكيلة الجديدة للجنة التسيير وبكل تأكيد “إذا عرف السبب بطل العجب”!!
[لا أدري على أي قانون أو لائحة استند الوزير “اليسع ” وهو يعتمد قائمة “الوالي” التي فاقت العدد الذي نص عليه القانون!!!
[السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه لماذا منح الوزير “الوالي” حق اختيار عضوية اللجنة فيما لم يمنح “ونسي” هذا الحق؟!
[لماذا تراجع الوزير عن موقفه بعدم تعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة وما هي الأسباب التي دفعته لاعتماد هذه القائمة التي تفوق العدد الذي نص عليه القانون ما بين (9ـ 15) ؟!
[لماذا لم يجتمع الوزير بـ”ونسي” قبيل إعلان لجنته ليتشاور معه بشأن الأسماء التي يرغب أن تكون إلى جانبه في لجنة التسيير؟!
[بربكم انظروا لحال المريخ بعد إعلان لجنة تسيير “الوالي” لتروا مدى الظلم الذي تعرضت له لجنة “ونسي” لأن “النفرة” التي جمعت(3) مليارات من أول اجتماع بمنزل “الوالي” تشير بوضوح لمدى الحرب التي تعرض لها هؤلاء “الرجال” لأن المواقف لا تتجزأ وأن حب المريخ يجب إلا يكون مرتبطاً بمناصب!!
[لماذا أحجم أعضاء اللجنة الجديدة عن تقديم يد العون للجنة ونسي في ظل الظروف المالية التي كادت أن تقضي على مستقبل الأحمر ولماذا هم يدفعونها حينما جلس الوالي على كرسي الرئاسة؟!
[غادر “ونسي” بعد أن نجح البعض في تشويه صورته وتصويره بالفاشل ولعنات الجمهور تلاحقه رغم أن ما قدمه ليس بالشيء القليل.
[طالبنا باحترام من يتبوأ مقعد الرئاسة ليجيء الرد علينا بتشويه صورة “ونسي” أكثر فأكثر لكننا لن نفعل كما فعلوا وسندعم “الوالي” لأنه صار الرئيس لكننا نرى أن العدد الكبير من العضوية لن يساعد الفريق في الاستقرار.
[ نتوقع أن تتفجر الخلافات بين الأعضاء لتعود “ريمة” لـ”قيمها”.
[جيش جرار يحكم المريخ!!!
[اللهم ببركة رمضان ادعم الاستقرار بمريخ أم درمان.
[تصومون وتفطرون على خير.







ياخي في عالم لا هم لهم سوى الإنتقاد و ليس النقد . . . هل تشك ي ا هذا أن من زاروا الوالي كفاءات مريخية و خبرات متراكمة يمكن أن تفيد المريخ . . . إن كانت الإجابة لا فتلك مكابرة فقط أما إن كانت الإجابة نعم و رغم ذلك تنتقد وجودهم في المجلس فذلك حقد ليس الا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
البرقص ما بغطي دقنو!!

حينما اعلن تعيين الاخ جمال الوالي مرة اخرى عبر التعيين ظللنا نراقب بشدة و توقفنا عن الكتابة ليس زعلا ولا عجزا بل لأنني اريد ان نسبق الحكم على لجنة اومؤسسة من يومها الاول او قبل ما تشمر عن ساعد الجد .
اليوم خرجت علينا بعض الصحف التي نعتبرها رسالية وان بها من هم يستحقون حمل (القلم) لتدريس مادة الاعلام في الجامعات او تدريس طلاب الاعلام و الصحافة واقسامه في الجامعات السودانية.
خرجت علينا تلك الصحف بتبريرات واهية و غير مقنعة على شاكلة ان جمال سالم لم يحضر الى الخرطوم ليس لانه متمرد او لديه حقوق على المريخ بل لان والدته مريضة بيد ان نفس الصحف كانت تكتب عن سفر جمال لبلاده بسبب مستحقاته المالية بطرف نادي المريخ في الوقت الذي اكد فيه الرشيد الطاهر تسلم اللاعب لكافة مستحقاته وربما فقد المريخ اللاعب في مباراة الاهلي شندي
نعود لاصل المشكلة وهناك من قال ان جابسون لديه حقوق بطرف المريخ و انه لن يحضر الا باستلام حقوقه ونحن نتساءل اين الامانة الصحافية و القناعات تتغير مثل الحرباء .
هل جابسون متمرد ولا يريد الحضور الى الخرطوم ام انه ذهب لتفقد حوال اسرته و معرفة امور شركته الخاصة هناك؟
القلم امانة ونحن في رمضان اما ان ننقل الحقائق كاملة من غير زييف او تلويين أرضاءا لاحد او لاثارة الفتنة.
قبل ايام صوروا للاخ وزير الشباب ان الوضع في المريخ ربما يصل الى ما بعد كارثة بورسعيد و لكنهم تناسوا انهم يرمون بلجنة التسيير في المحرقة وهم يجرونها بارجلهم لادارة فريق دمروه باقلامهم وهم يتفرجون على سقوط لاعبيه لاعب تلو الاخر اما بالمطالب غير الموجودة او بالاصابات المدعاة و التي حضر بعدها نجوم المريخ و اكملوا التدريبات عقب تعيين لجنة التسيير.
ندرك اننا في عهد الاحتراف ولكن يجب ان يكون للنادي احترامه و للاعب مكانته لا تهتز بسبب المال .
لا نريد ان نظلم احد في نهار رمضان و لكننا ننبه هنا الى ان القم امانة و ان من يضمر الحقد للاخرين سيحصده و ان العدل هو الحكم وان من يظلمون الرجال يحدرون لهم في الظلام سيجنون ثمار حصادهم.
متفرقات
من خلال متابعاتي للصور التي احضرت لنا من موقع الحدث اتضح لي بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان حديث نادر مالك عن العلمية و الديمقراطية كلام مايكرفون وانه سعي للجلوس مع الوالي من اجل تعيين نفسه عضوا بمجلس التسيير .
مؤسف حقا ان يكون نادر احد الذين يتسلقون عبر ديكور الديمقراطية لدخول مجالس الادارة.
ان عذرنا الوالي على انه مرغوب من بعض الجماهير فهل يمكننا نعذر الاخ عصام الحاج الذي وصلت مقالاته اكثر من 44 مقالا في جمال الوالي ووصفه انه لا يصلح لقيادة المريخ.
كل الذين الان مع جمال في لجنة واحدة لديهم آراء سالبة في الرجل .
نعترف اننا اختلفنا مع الاخ جمال في المريخ و لكننا لم نوجه له الاساءة اونقلل من مكانته كقيادي مريخي او رمزا للسيادة مثله و مثل الذين تقلدوا رئاسة المريخ يجب احترامهم و رفض الاساءة اليهم.
ولم نوجه للاخ جمالاي اساءة رغم الهزائم الحارقة و المؤلمة التي تعرض لها في عهده من الهلال بالثلاثات و التي جعلتنا نعكتف في منازل و في عديد المرات نحضر الى الاسواق متأخرين تجنبا لنقاش الاهلة .
تحملنا الاخ جمال ورفضنا الاساءة اليه لاننا ندرك ان الاساءة اليه اساءة للمريخ ورئاسته اما الذين معه الآن لغالبيتهم آراء سالبة للاسف
لم يسبق لنا ان وجهنا اساءات شخصية لاحد رغم علمنا التام بان هناك من لا يستحق دخول لجنة تسيير المريخ.
الاستاذ و المربي عصام الحاج الذي كان مؤمن بالديمقراطية ظهر اسمه ضمن القائمة وغيابه عن الاجتماع الاول لن يطول و سيظهر في اجتماعات المريخ
لا نقول ان متوكل قصد تعيين عصام لعلمه بمبدأ ود الحاج الرافض للعمل بالمجلس كي ينفرد بالامانة العام و يزيح الفريق طارق منها.
لا نقول ان الفريق طارق تعرض لمؤامرة ولكننا نقول ان متوكل طموح و يخطط لان يكون امينا عاما للمريخ منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة.
اما دخول الاخ مزمل ابوالقاسم لمجلس المريخ شكل مفاجأة واصاب الكثيرين بالاحباط لان الاخ مزمل الذي كان مدافعا عن الحقوق شارك في ان يجهض حق الآخرين.
مزمل يعلم تماما ان كل الاندية السودانية تستجلب العضوية و ان من يملك المال يفوز في الجمعيات العمومية .
الاخ مزمل الذي بات على خطوة ان يكون كبير الاعلام المريخي يظهر اسمه ضمن عضوية لجنة التسيير فهذذا يخصم من رصيده لان الكبير لا يدخل على الاطلاق جزءا في الصراع بالمريخ ولكن للاسف ان الاستاذ القامة مزمل ابوالقاسم الذي كنا نتوقع ان يلعب دور حمامة السلام في المريخ بين المتخاصمين سخر صحيفته للهجوم على لجنة التسيير وقلمه لتعيين لجنة التسيير الجديدة بيقادة الاخ جمال.
اخيرا
ليس عيبا ان يعود جمال الوالي لرئاسة نادي المريخ ولكن الطريقة التي جاء بها شكلت صدمة لابنا النادي بعد ان سارع كل او جل لجنة الحكماء في وضع اسماءهم ضمن لجنة تسيير المريخ.
اخيرا جدا
هل وصل تراوري و جمال سالم و اوكرا جابسون وحضر على جعفر التمارين.
في السابق كان يطرد اللاعب ان تمرد على الفريق ولكن الان يحدث العكس اين الولاء ؟
البرقص ما بغطي دقنو!!

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
البرقص ما بغطي دقنو!!

حينما اعلن تعيين الاخ جمال الوالي مرة اخرى عبر التعيين ظللنا نراقب بشدة و توقفنا عن الكتابة ليس زعلا ولا عجزا بل لأنني اريد ان نسبق الحكم على لجنة اومؤسسة من يومها الاول او قبل ما تشمر عن ساعد الجد .
اليوم خرجت علينا بعض الصحف التي نعتبرها رسالية وان بها من هم يستحقون حمل (القلم) لتدريس مادة الاعلام في الجامعات او تدريس طلاب الاعلام و الصحافة واقسامه في الجامعات السودانية.
خرجت علينا تلك الصحف بتبريرات واهية و غير مقنعة على شاكلة ان جمال سالم لم يحضر الى الخرطوم ليس لانه متمرد او لديه حقوق على المريخ بل لان والدته مريضة بيد ان نفس الصحف كانت تكتب عن سفر جمال لبلاده بسبب مستحقاته المالية بطرف نادي المريخ في الوقت الذي اكد فيه الرشيد الطاهر تسلم اللاعب لكافة مستحقاته وربما فقد المريخ اللاعب في مباراة الاهلي شندي
نعود لاصل المشكلة وهناك من قال ان جابسون لديه حقوق بطرف المريخ و انه لن يحضر الا باستلام حقوقه ونحن نتساءل اين الامانة الصحافية و القناعات تتغير مثل الحرباء .
هل جابسون متمرد ولا يريد الحضور الى الخرطوم ام انه ذهب لتفقد حوال اسرته و معرفة امور شركته الخاصة هناك؟
القلم امانة ونحن في رمضان اما ان ننقل الحقائق كاملة من غير زييف او تلويين أرضاءا لاحد او لاثارة الفتنة.
قبل ايام صوروا للاخ وزير الشباب ان الوضع في المريخ ربما يصل الى ما بعد كارثة بورسعيد و لكنهم تناسوا انهم يرمون بلجنة التسيير في المحرقة وهم يجرونها بارجلهم لادارة فريق دمروه باقلامهم وهم يتفرجون على سقوط لاعبيه لاعب تلو الاخر اما بالمطالب غير الموجودة او بالاصابات المدعاة و التي حضر بعدها نجوم المريخ و اكملوا التدريبات عقب تعيين لجنة التسيير.
ندرك اننا في عهد الاحتراف ولكن يجب ان يكون للنادي احترامه و للاعب مكانته لا تهتز بسبب المال .
لا نريد ان نظلم احد في نهار رمضان و لكننا ننبه هنا الى ان القم امانة و ان من يضمر الحقد للاخرين سيحصده و ان العدل هو الحكم وان من يظلمون الرجال يحدرون لهم في الظلام سيجنون ثمار حصادهم.
متفرقات
من خلال متابعاتي للصور التي احضرت لنا من موقع الحدث اتضح لي بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان حديث نادر مالك عن العلمية و الديمقراطية كلام مايكرفون وانه سعي للجلوس مع الوالي من اجل تعيين نفسه عضوا بمجلس التسيير .
مؤسف حقا ان يكون نادر احد الذين يتسلقون عبر ديكور الديمقراطية لدخول مجالس الادارة.
ان عذرنا الوالي على انه مرغوب من بعض الجماهير فهل يمكننا نعذر الاخ عصام الحاج الذي وصلت مقالاته اكثر من 44 مقالا في جمال الوالي ووصفه انه لا يصلح لقيادة المريخ.
كل الذين الان مع جمال في لجنة واحدة لديهم آراء سالبة في الرجل .
نعترف اننا اختلفنا مع الاخ جمال في المريخ و لكننا لم نوجه له الاساءة اونقلل من مكانته كقيادي مريخي او رمزا للسيادة مثله و مثل الذين تقلدوا رئاسة المريخ يجب احترامهم و رفض الاساءة اليهم.
ولم نوجه للاخ جمالاي اساءة رغم الهزائم الحارقة و المؤلمة التي تعرض لها في عهده من الهلال بالثلاثات و التي جعلتنا نعكتف في منازل و في عديد المرات نحضر الى الاسواق متأخرين تجنبا لنقاش الاهلة .
تحملنا الاخ جمال ورفضنا الاساءة اليه لاننا ندرك ان الاساءة اليه اساءة للمريخ ورئاسته اما الذين معه الآن لغالبيتهم آراء سالبة للاسف
لم يسبق لنا ان وجهنا اساءات شخصية لاحد رغم علمنا التام بان هناك من لا يستحق دخول لجنة تسيير المريخ.
الاستاذ و المربي عصام الحاج الذي كان مؤمن بالديمقراطية ظهر اسمه ضمن القائمة وغيابه عن الاجتماع الاول لن يطول و سيظهر في اجتماعات المريخ
لا نقول ان متوكل قصد تعيين عصام لعلمه بمبدأ ود الحاج الرافض للعمل بالمجلس كي ينفرد بالامانة العام و يزيح الفريق طارق منها.
لا نقول ان الفريق طارق تعرض لمؤامرة ولكننا نقول ان متوكل طموح و يخطط لان يكون امينا عاما للمريخ منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة.
اما دخول الاخ مزمل ابوالقاسم لمجلس المريخ شكل مفاجأة واصاب الكثيرين بالاحباط لان الاخ مزمل الذي كان مدافعا عن الحقوق شارك في ان يجهض حق الآخرين.
مزمل يعلم تماما ان كل الاندية السودانية تستجلب العضوية و ان من يملك المال يفوز في الجمعيات العمومية .
الاخ مزمل الذي بات على خطوة ان يكون كبير الاعلام المريخي يظهر اسمه ضمن عضوية لجنة التسيير فهذذا يخصم من رصيده لان الكبير لا يدخل على الاطلاق جزءا في الصراع بالمريخ ولكن للاسف ان الاستاذ القامة مزمل ابوالقاسم الذي كنا نتوقع ان يلعب دور حمامة السلام في المريخ بين المتخاصمين سخر صحيفته للهجوم على لجنة التسيير وقلمه لتعيين لجنة التسيير الجديدة بيقادة الاخ جمال.
اخيرا
ليس عيبا ان يعود جمال الوالي لرئاسة نادي المريخ ولكن الطريقة التي جاء بها شكلت صدمة لابنا النادي بعد ان سارع كل او جل لجنة الحكماء في وضع اسماءهم ضمن لجنة تسيير المريخ.
اخيرا جدا
هل وصل تراوري و جمال سالم و اوكرا جابسون وحضر على جعفر التمارين.
في السابق كان يطرد اللاعب ان تمرد على الفريق ولكن الان يحدث العكس اين الولاء ؟
البرقص ما بغطي دقنو!!







ياىالدنيا رمضان لمتين حتكون فى رصيف الانتظار خلاص المركب اتحرك
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*رمضان كريم وشكرا على الاضافة الاخوة الافاضل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
إلى عصام الحاج.. مع التحية..!!

* منذ أن تم ترشيح الأخ الأستاذ عصام الحاج عثمان الأمين العام الأسبق للمريخ للدخول في لجنة التسيير الجديدة برفقة الأخ جمال الوالي؛ لم يساورني أدنى شك في اعتذار الرجل عن تولي منصب الأمين العام لعدة اعتبارات، أبرزها بالطبع إسكاته الأصوات التي تحدثت عن إمكانية تجدد خلافه مع الوالي، وبالتالي إدخال المريخ في صراعات جديدة هو في غنى عنها..!!

* نعم.. قد يكون موقف عصام الحاج محرجاً في القبول بمنصب الأمين العام، باعتباره أحد الذين أقنعوا الوالي بالعودة لقيادة المريخ مرة أخرى، ولكن في ذات الوقت كان الواقع يفرض على الأخ عصام أن يقبل بالتكليف، لأن المرحلة المقبلة تحتاج إلى أمثاله.. فضلاً عن أنها مرحلة انتقالية.. وليست مجلس منتخب..!!

* أذكر أن الأستاذ عصام الحاج أدلى بتصريح لنا في(الزاوية) أعلن فيه رفضه التام للعودة في أي منصب تنفيذي وأن ما قام به من مجهودات من أجل إقناع الوالي لم يكن الهدف منها عودته هو أيضاً في لجنة التسيير، وقد كان هذا التصريح بمثابة اعتذار مبكر عن تولي المهمة رغم تعرض أبوالحاج للكثير من الضغوطات من أجل القبول بالأمر وموافقته على العمل، وبالتالي إعلان اسمه ضمن قائمة التسيير ولكن لا أدري ماذا حدث بعدها..!!؟

* تناسى الأخ عصام الحاج كل خلافاته مع السيد جمال الوالي وذهب إليه في منزله لإقناعه بالعودة رئيساً للمريخ، في تأكيد صريح أن الخلاف كان في طريقة العمل وليس في الأشخاص، وبمثلما رمى عصام الحاج خلافاته مع الوالي وراء ظهره كان عليه القبول بالتكليف، لا سيما وأن بعض من ذهبوا معه إلي الوالي شملهم الاختيار ولم يرفضوا وعلى رأسهم الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسى ونادر مالك ومتوكل أحمد علي..!!

* أياً كانت الأسباب التي أجبرت عصام الحاج على التفكير في الاعتذار فإنها غير مقنعة للمشجع المريخي الذي استبشر خيراً بعودة الصفاء بين كبار رجالات المريخ، وعصام مهما اختلف الناس حوله يبقى كادراً مميزاً في العمل الإداري وله أفكاره وأطروحاته وكان من المؤكد أن عصام سيستفيد من تجربة عمله مع الوالي في المجلس المنتخب قبل السابق من أجل تقديم تجربة إدارية مختلفة في فترة تعيين لجنة التسيير..!!

* مجرد تفكير عصام الحاج بالاعتذار يقتل طموحات المريخاب والوالي نفسه الذي اختاره لمنصب الأمين العام لعدة اعتبارات، أبرزها أن الوالي يريد التفرغ للملفات الأخرى واستجلاب الدعم، وبالتالي يترك لكبار أعضاء لجنة التسيير أمثال عصام الحاج والفريق عبدالله والفريق طارق وعبدالصمد محمد عثمان مسؤولية العمل الإداري اليومي بالإضافة لفريق الكرة، وأتمنى أن لا يخذلنا عصام الحاج برفضه مهما كانت المبررات..!!

* الفترة محدودة.. والمهام كبيرة.. لذا كان لابد من وجود شخصيات لها القدرة على تسيير دولاب العمل، وكان بإمكان الوالي التفكير بذات الطريقة التي فكر بها عصام الحاج وهي إمكانية حدوث خلافات في العمل ولكنه لم يضع بالاً لذلك واختار عصام الحاج عن قناعة بأن ما حدث في العام2013 لن يتكرر مرة أخرى بعد أن تصافت النفوس وبعد أن قاد عصام الحاج بنفسه مبادرة عودة الوالي لرئاسة المريخ مرة أخرى..!!

* نجح عصام الحاج في إقناع الوالي بالعودة لقيادة المريخ وبشّر كثيراً بأن الوالي سيأتي بطريقة مختلفة، وأتمنى شخصياً أن يساعد عصام الحاج في تنفيذ هذه السياسات الجديدة وألا يكون بعيداً عن العمل التنفيذي الذي يحتاج فيه الوالي لشخصيات قادرة على إدراة دفته، ولو لم يكن الوالي محتاجاً لعصام الحاج لما أدخله في حرج الاختيار في منصب حساس كالأمين العام..!!

* لا يضير الأستاذ عصام الحاج شيئاً لو قبل العمل مع الوالي لأن الفترة المقبلة حساسة جداً، بل وبإمكانه أن يعمل في لجنة التسيير الجديدة مع كل الأعضاء الذين تم اختيارهم، لذا استقبلنا الأخبار التي تواترت عن اعتذاره بانزعاج وأصيب الجميع بالخيبة بعد أن استبشروا خيراً بوجود رجال ورموز كبار على سدة قيادة لجنة التسيير الجديدة، وهذا ما تمنيناه جميعاً بأن يجتمع عدد كبير من أقطاب ورموز النادي في مجلس واحد..!!

* اعتذار عصام الحاج عن تولي الأمانة العامة في لجنة التسيير-إذا صح- أعتبره أكبر ضربة وجهها عصام بنفسه لمحاولته إقناعه الوالي بالعودة، إذ لا يُعقل أن يتعب عصام كل ذلك التعب من أجل إعادة الوالي ويأتي ويرفض العمل معه، ولو رفض عصام الحاج منذ البداية وأصر على موقفه حتى لا يتم الزج باسمه في قائمة التسيير وفي أهم المناصب في اللجنة، لكان خيراً له وللمريخ وللجنة الجديدة، ولكنه أعطى موافقة على العمل وأصبح واجباً عليه العمل مع مجلس المهام ولا نريد أن تخسر اللجنة ومعها المريخ بأي اعتذار..!!

اتجاه الرياح..!!

* كثيرون.. نجحوا في إقناع الوالي بالعودة رئيساً ولكنهم رفضوا العمل معه في الجانب التنفيذي..!!

* يترك الوالي المريخ.. فيجبرونه على العودة.. وعندما يأتي يرفضون العمل معه..!!

* الفترة الحالية حرجة للغاية.. وتتطلب وجود شخصيات لها خبرتها بجانب الوالي حتى ينفذ المشاريع التي بشر بها وأولهم عصام الحاج..!!

* بدا واضحاً أن عصام الحاج تأثر بالحديث الكثيف الذي دار بعد إعلان اسمه ضمن قائمة لجنة التسيير وأن وجوده في اللجنة إلى جوار الوالي يعتبر قنبلة موقوتة ستنفجر في أي لحظة استناداً على اختلاف الرجلين في طريقة العمل..!!

* قبول عصام الحاج بالعمل مع الوالي يؤكد أن اختلافه مع الوالي كان في طريقة العمل وليس خلافات شخصية، ويبرهن للجميع بأنه قادر على العمل مع الوالي الجديد الذي يختلف عن الوالي السابق..!!

* وأنه سيكون الساعد الأيمن للوالي في تنفيذ المشاريع الاستثمارية وإخراج المريخ من مظلة الاعتماد على الأفراد ليصبح نادياً يعتمد على نفسه في كل شيء..!!

* طبيعي أن تتسبب عودة الوالي في نشر الرعب في أوساط الإعلام الأزرق الذي بدأ يهذي ويتوعد والي الخرطوم الذي أقنع الوالي بالعودة..!!

* وطبيعي أن يتناسى الإعلام الأزرق المصاب بالزهايمر الدعم الحكومي الذي لم يسبق له مثيل في عهد مجلس عطا المنان في ظرف ستة أشهر فقط.. فقد كان الهلال وقتها فعلاً يحتاج للدعم الحكومي.. ولولا هذا الدعم لتم تشميع الهلال بالشمع الأحمر..!!

* وصلت الجرأة حداً بتهديد والي الخرطوم بفتح ملفاته وتقديم شكوى لرئيس الجمهورية لمجرد أن أقنع والي المريخ بالعودة..!!

* المريخاب هم الذين أقنعوا الوالي بالعودة ولم يكن أمام والي الخرطوم سوى الاستجابة لرأي الأغلبية العظمى من المريخاب..!!

* لو كان الوالي موجوداً لما فرح الكاردينال وإعلامه وجماهير الهلال بخطف شيبوب ولكن وجد الكاردينال(البلد خلا).. ولكن بعد عودة الوالي فليتحسس وضعه جيداً..!!

* ولا زالت ضربة بكري المدينة الموجعة غصة في حلوق الكاردينالاب.. والإعلام الأزرق يعلم علم اليقين بأن ذهاب شيبوب شمالاً لن يمر مرور الكرام، لذا بدأ الخوف والهلع بتهديد والي الخرطوم..!!

* الهلال أكثر نادٍ دخلته أموال الحكومة.. وغداً أعود بالتفاصيل..!!
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*جولة بين المصابين في المريخ 
باتره
العقرب يغيب من جولة الآرسنال وعبده جابر يؤكد عودته إلى الملاعب 
مازن فلاح: أتعافى بسرعة ولا أعرف محمد عبد القادر وهذه تمنياتي 
............
اطمأنت الصحيفة على نجوم الأحمر المصابين والعائدين من إصابة لعكس ما يدور في الصالات ووضع جماهير الأحمر في الصورة.. وأدلى نجم الرواق الأيمن بالفرقة الحمراء مازن شمس الفلاح بتصريحات ملتهبة لـ "صحيفة المريخ"، وأكد أنه ما زال يجري تدريبات صالة، ويخضع إلى علاج طبيعي؛ تأهبا للعودة إلى التدريبات الجماعية مع فريق الكرة بالنادي، وأكد أنه يشعر بتحسن كبير، ويتوقع العودة في الفترة المقبلة، ونفى ما ردده أحد من يدعون الإشراف على علاجه، وأضاف سمعت أن شخصا يدعى محمد عبد القادر أكد إشرافه على علاجي وهذا لم يحدث- إطلاقا- وكشف مازن شمس الفلاح أنه يتعالج بإشراف الدكتور وائل، ولم يحدث أن سمع بمحمد عبد القادر إلا من خلال بعض وسائل الإعلام، وأشار النجم الشاب إلى أنه يجتهد من أجل العودة وسيعمل بكل ما يملك من قوة ليعود في الفترة المقبلة؛ ليشكل الإضافة مع زملائه وإخوته في الفريق الأحمر الذي سيدافع عن لقب الممتاز، وسيعمل بكل قواه لاستعادة أراضيه وصدارته الدوري في الفترة المقبلة، التي تشهد مباريات صعبة أمام الأهلي شندي، وهلال كادوقلي، والهلال العاصمي، والفوز بالنقاط التسع سيجعلنا في صدر القائمة، وذكر أن ما يملك المريخ حاليا يجعله في المقدمة مرشحا أول لصدارة الترتيب، ونجومكم الأشاوس سيقاتلون- بإذن الله- من أجل الحصول على تاج النصف الأول قبل أن تكون انطلاقتنا الثانية من أجل الجمع بين الدورتين، والحصول على لقب غالٍ سيشكل إضافة إلى هذا الجيل والنادي الكبير، وشعبه العظيم المثابر المقاتل. 
. ................. 
متشوق إلى العودة ولا أعرف الهروب عن واجبي 
كشف النجم مازن شمس الفلاح عن تشوقه لمداعبة الساحرة المستديرة، والدفاع عن الشعار الأحمر في الفترة المقبلة، وأنه لا يعرف الهروب عن أداء واجبه تجاه المريخ والذي يعده وطنه الجميل، وذكر شمس الفلاح أن الإصابة هي التي أبعدته في الفترة السابقة، وأنه حريص كل الحرص على العودة في التوقيت المناسب لأرتداء لبس خمسة، والدفاع مع جنود المريخ وفرسانه الأشاوس عن هذا الصرح الفريد، وعن العودة المرتقبة ذكر مازن أنه يجتهد من أجل العودة، ويكثف من تدريبات الصالة والعلاج الطبيعي بالمركز الهولندي الأفريقي، ولا يمكن أن يحدد تاريخا محددا للعودة، وكل الذي أفعله أن أجتهد من أجل العودة، ولا يمكن أن أغيب عن معشوقتي الساحرة المستديرة أكثر، وما يمكن أن أفعله من أجل العودة السريعة تنفيذ كل تعليمات الطبيب المعالج، هذا ما أستطيع فعله.
..........................
المارد الأحمر قادر على العودة إلى موقعه القيادي 
يرى مازن شمس الفلاح أن المريخ قادر على قلب الطاولة على منافسيه بالفوز في الجولات الثلاث المتبقية والجلوس في صدر الدوري الممتاز، ونجوم الأحمر يمتلكون إمكانات وقدرات لا تتوفر لغيرهم، فهم الأفضل- على الإطلاق- بين لاعبي دوري سوداني الممتاز، ولا ينقصنا شيء للحفاظ على لقب الدوري الممتاز، والقتال من أجل الحصول على الكأس- أيضا- وتوقع فلاح أن يكون التفاف الجمهور حول الفريق كبيرا في مراحل الحسم، خاصة أن كل المعطيات تقول إن الفرقة الحمراء ستعيش أجواء مثالية في المرحلة المقبلة، وأن العمل سيكون كما يرغب جمهور الزعيم، وشعبه الكبير، وأنصاره الذين يرتبطون بالأحمر أكثر من أي شيء آخر- وكما قلت سابقا- باستطاعة فرسان الأحمر العودة بقوة وسرعة والوجود في صدارة ترتيب بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم، ومن ثم القتال والاستبسال من أجل نيل اللقب الغالي.
...................... 
عبده جابر يؤكد مشاركته بشكل طبيعي في مبارتي الآرسنال والهلال 
نجم المريخ العائد من إصابة عبده جابر أكد في تصريحات لـ "الصحيفة" أنه وصل مرحلة ممتازة من التأهيل البدني، والجاهزية الفنية، ويشعر أنه مؤهل تماما لخوض غمار المباريات المقبلة في بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز أمام أهلي شندي والهلال العاصمي على التتالي، وأشار عبده جابر إلى وصوله لمستوى بدني أكثر من عال بعد عمل كبير قام به رفقة الطبيب المعالج له، ويشعر- حاليا- بتحسن كبير، ولا يستبعد أن يقتحم التوليفة الأساسية في المباريات المقبلة، ونبه إلى أنه يعمل بجد واجتهاد من أجل إظهار قدراته، ولولا الإصابة التي تعرض لها لما غاب عن الفريق، والآن يشعر أنه في وضع أفضل، وسيكون جاهزا لخوض غمار المباريات المقبلة في بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز، وتمنى النجم الموهوب عبده جابر أن يواصل جمهور المريخ الالتفاف حول فريق الكرة في المرحلة المقبلة؛ حتى يتسنى لنا استعادة صدارة ترتيب بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز، ومواصلة العمل لحسم المباريات الصعبة ومجابهة المواقف العصيبة، ولاعبو الفريق الأحمر على قدر التحدي- بإذن الواحد الأحد- وسنعمل لنكون في الموقع الريادي والقيادي، والحصول على أهم نقاط في بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.
.....................
موقعة الأربعاء تحتاج إلى عمل خاص
يرى عبده جابر النجم الموهوب أن جولة الأربعاء المقبل أمام الأهلي شندي تحتاج إلى عمل من نوع خاص لتخطي المصاعب والعودة من أرض الأهلي بالنقاط الثلاث، وأكد جابر أن الفرقة الحمراء تمتلك نجوما أصحاب قدرات عالية وكبيرة، لكن مهما كانت الإمكانات لا بد من الوضع في الاعتبار أن الآرسنال ليس بالفريق السهل، والتفوق عليه أمر لن يكون في المتناول.
.......................
العقرب يغيب عن موقعة الآرسنال 
ما زال مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء بكري المدينة ينتظر اكتمال إجراءات سفره إلى دبي لأجراء فحوصات قبل الانخراط في التدريبات بعد معاناته من آلام في قدمه اليمنى، وينتظر بكري عبد القادر اكتمال ترتيباته ليعود ويلحق بمباريات الفريق في الدوري الممتاز، وبات في حكم المؤكد غيابه عن موقعة الأربعاء المقبل أمام أهلي شندي بعد أن تأخرت لجنة التسيير السابقة في تسفيره في الوقت المناسب إلى دبي لأجراء فحوصات وإكمال مراحل علاجه، وحسب تأكيدات من النجم الدولي فأنه يأمل في العودة السريعة، والدفاع عن ألوان الأحمر الوهاج في المباريات المقبلة. 
......................
قطوف 
ويبقى الآرسنال أخطر من الهلال 
لو سألوني.. أيهما أخطر وأصعب مباراة أهلي شندي أم الهلال؟، فسأجيب- دون تردد- أهلي شندي، الذي يمتلك إمكانات كبيرة، وقدرات أكثر من خرافية، وهو- كما يعلم كل أهل الرياضة- يجد رعاية خاصة من السيد صلاح إدريس، ويمتلك جمهورا شرسا، ونجوما أصحاب قدرات كبيرة، وإمكانات ممتازة، أخلص إلى أن مباراة أهلي شندي أصعب من موقعة القمة، وأخطر من جولة الديربي بكل تأكيد.
موقعة الأربعاء المقبل على ملعب شندي تحتاج إلى جهد خرافي من قبل الكوتش برهان، ورفيق دربه محسن؛ للخروج من هذا المطب بفوز يعيد لنا التوازن، ويسعد الشعب الأحمر، ويقرب المارد الأحمر من صدارة ترتيب الدوري السوداني، الذي نتمنى أن يكون ممتازا في ما تبقى من الموسم الحالي، والأحمر الوهاج يمكنه أن يعبر بسلام رغم ضيق فترة برهان ومحسن، ولا بد من التذكير أن أهلي شندي أخطر من الهلال، والفوز عليه سيكون مدخلا لتجاوز الأزرق في قمة الجوهرة التي يترقبها المريخاب، وينظرون إليها بطريقة خاصة جدا.
والشعب الأحمر ينتظر على آحر من الجمر رؤية الساحر ألوك (بوغبا)، وود الرشيد، وإبراهيم جعفر، والنمر صلاح، هؤلاء نجوم أثبتوا جدارتهم في التدريبات، ومباريات الاستعداد- فهل يظهرون بذات الألق في موقعتي الآرسنال، والهلال؟.
نعود إلى التذكير بمواضع الخطر في أهلي شندي – ولا يمكن أن نتجاوز (القاتل البارد) كلتشي أوسونو هداف الدوري الحالي وصاحب الفضل الأكبر في انتصارات الفريق الشنداوي، وأوسونو يعد قوة ضاربة في الآرسنال لا بد من التعامل معه بطريقة خاصة وإيقافه؛ حتى لا نتضرر منه، وهو الذي يعرفنا عن قرب. 
كما أشرت في صدر المقال- الآرسنال أخطر من الهلال، هذا ليس بتهجم أو استخفاف إنما حقيقة ماثلة أمامنا، فالهلال الشقيق يشرف عليه مدرب جديد، وإدارته غيرت العديد من اللاعبين حتى يصل الفريق الأزرق إلى الانسجام التام ستكون الصدارة حمراء تسر الناظرين. 
نتمنى أن يتعامل المريخ بطريقة خاصة مع موقعة الآرسنال التي تقام الأربعاء المقبل على أرض الجعليين، والتفريط في جولة النمور مرفوض مرفوض.
حاتم عبد الغفار 
وصحيفة المريخ في عهد لا نتوقع له إلا الألق والبهاء تحتضن أحد قادة نهضتها الأخ حاتم عبد الغفار، وحاتم الإداري الشاطر سيقدم الإضافة الحقيقية إلى مؤسسة المريخ الإعلامية، ولسان حاله.
ولأن المرحلة المقبلة تحتاج الكثير في أروقة المريخ- ناديا ومؤسسته الإعلامية- نمني أنفسنا بجهد جماعي كبير لكل منسوبي الصحيفة؛ لتكون كما نريد، ويريد شعب المريخ العظيم الذي عرف الصحيفة مؤسسة عملاقة سبقت الجميع في الصدور والإبداع.
ترحيب كبير وجده السيد حاتم عبد الغفار من العاملين في صحيفة المريخ، بقيادة الهرم الإعلامي أحمد محمد الحسن، وإسماعيل حسن، وشباب الصحيفة، والرجل أهل لكل ترحاب واحتفاء، ولا نتمنى له، وللصحيفة أقل من النجاح، والتميز، حبابك والدار ما غريبة عليك.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*فيض الخاطر
 ياسر المنا

صورة.. وجلوس في المقصورة


* يحتاج المريخ خلال فترة لجنة التسيير الحالية إلى زهاء الخمسين مليار جنيه سوداني حتى يحقق الاستقرار ويبني فريقاً قادراً على تحقيق طموحات الصفوة.
* تتصدر الديون هم لجنة التسيير وسيكون عليها توفير عشرين مليارا لسدادها حتى يتحلل النادي من قيودها، وما تسببه من ضغوط وإحراجات للإدارة.
* ربما يكون من الصعب سداد الديون كاملة لكن هناك فواتير عاجلة لا بد من تسديدها فورا تتعلق بحقوق اللاعبين التي تمثل أولوية عند الوالي ولجنته.
* بجانب سداد مستحقات اللاعبين المحليين والأجانب سيكون على اللجنة أن توفر ميزانية للتسيير اليومي والشهري وهذا لن يقل خلال فترتها عن عشرة مليارات.
* ستواجه اللجنة قريبا بفترة التسجيلات الرئيسية، والتي سيحتاج فيها الفريق إلى تعاقدات نوعية مع لاعبين يشكلون الإضافة التي تدعم المسيرة الأفريقية.
* هذه الحسبة يجب ألّا تغيب عن نظر وفكر أعضاء الإدارة الحمراء المؤقتة، وأن تقلق مضاجعهم، وتشكِّل مجال تفكيرهم وجهدهم.
* صحيح أن الإدارة توزعت على قطاعات تفرضها المؤسسية في العمل وتقاسم الأدوار، لكن الثابت أن الجميع شركاء في مهمة توفير المال، وتنمية الموارد.
* المؤشرات لا تخلو من المخاوف بأن لا تكون لغالبية الأعضاء مساهمات بالدعم المباشر، أو غير المباشر، والاعتماد على تحمل الوالي، والمقتدرين معه المسؤولية.
* إذا كررت اللجنة الحالية تجارب الماضي القريب وتحول الأعضاء إلى متفرجين فعليها أن تتوقع سيناريوهات صعبة وخطيرة ومواقف لن تحسد عليها.
* تصدى الوالي للمهمة الصعبة، وقبل بالعودة متعشما في مساندته، ومشاركته في تمويل التسيير، ومشاريع الاستثمار التي تضمن المستقبل الأفضل.
* إن كنت عضوا في اللجنة المؤقتة لشعرت بالقلق من هذا العشم، والثقة التي قادتني إلى الجلوس على الكرسي الأحمر، ولما هدأت نفسي حتى أعرف كيف أكون فاعلا وداعما.
* هذا يفترض أن يكون حال كل عضو تعشم فيه الوالي أن يكون له عونا، ومنحه ثقته في أن يشارك في تنفيذ مشروع النقلة التي لا تعيد المريخ إلى الوراء- أبدا.
* المسؤولية كبيرة، والتحديات صعبة، ولم تعد عضوية مجلس المريخ في هذه المرحلة تشريفا أو فرصة للظهور عبر التصريحات أو الجلوس في المقصورة.
* استنت الصحافة المريخية سنة النقد والهجوم اللاذع على لجنة التسيير الماضية دون هدنة والأمانة تفرض عليها أن تمارس نفس النقد على اللجنة الجديدة.
* كل من ارتضى التكليف فعليه أن يتحمل النقد والمحاسبة إذا ما قصر في القيام بالمهام المطلوبة، ولم يكن له دور يذكر في المساهمة والدعم.
* العملية الإسعافية تتطلب ضخ مليارات في الخزينة الحمراء أكثر من الثلاثة التي جمعت في نفرة اللقاء الأول، ومن لم يساهم فعليه أن يبادر، ويسجل اسمه فورا.
* تقدم أعضاء التسيير صفوف النفرة شهريا أمر مهم وضروري؛ حتى يحفزوا الصفوة عبر القروبات المختلفة أن يستمروا في النفرات الشهرية.
* تشهد القروبات حماسا كبيرا ورغبة واضحة في أن يتواصل دعمهم للكيان عبر نفرات شهرية وهو ما يتطلب الدعم والإشراف والمتابعة.
* نفرات داخلية وخارجية شهرية ممكنة حتى يتم وضع أسس الاستثمار، وتفعيل العضوية، والوصول إلى مرحلة الاكتفاء بعائدات الموارد الحمراء.
عصير الكلام
* الخبرة لن تنفذ البرامج وحدها.
* الخبرة تحتاج النشاط والهمة.
* ضمت اللجنة المالية عناصر صاحبة تجربة.
* نعول كثيرا على نشاط الشاب خالد.
* استحق عبد الصمد الثقة.
* عبد الصمد صاحب نظرية الضبط والربط.
* وفق محسن في التجارب.
* إعداد جيد من دون ضوضاء وبأقل تكلفة.
* الزعيم سيكون في القمة للقمة.
* الوجوه الجديدة تبحث عن البصمة.
* البصمة في الشباك الزرقاء ممتعة.
* سعدنا باختيار الزميل الأخ مزمل في اللجنة.
* التجربة رائعة وتستحق الدعم.
* ثقتنا كبيرة في تجربة فريدة ومفيدة.
* تجهيز العقرب مهم لمباريات الدوري.
* عسى أن تكون الإصابة طفيفة.
* تشكلت القطاعات وتبقى الطبي.
* ننتظر عودة مستر علاء الدين ليشكل قطاعا فعالا.
* أطباء المريخ كثر- والحمد لله.
* النجوم متألقة والرسالة واضحة
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*يا موسى مصطفى البرقص ما بيغطي دقنو و ها هو انت مثل الحربوية كل يوم في اتجاه مع الرشاشات و حسن عبد السلام ...ما عندك مبدأ معارض من أجل المعارضة يا غشيم
انت رشاشة في ثوب مريخي و المريخ برئ منك
من يساند حسن عبد السلام الذي أذى المريخ أكثر من الجلافيط دا وحسن عبد السلام إلى مزابل التاريخ
المريخ ليس الوالي لتأذوا المريخ بسبب الوالي
الوالي خلاكم و رفضكم عشان حركاتكم دي جارين وراهو ليه 
ما تبقوا رجال و تمسكوا المجلس بدل خالف تذكر دي
يا موسى ما في حاج اسمها ولاء الآن ...في حاجة اسمها دولار ...يورو....دينار....ريال...ولاء دي موضة حب انتهت منذ أن شفَّر العالم كرة القدم
اصحى ...اترك الاحلام يا غشيم و اصحى
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين ياشباب
                        	*

----------

